# Another new MT Black Belt



## shesulsa

Did anyone else notice that FEISTY MOUSE is now a Black Belt on Martial Talk?

 All hail the Feisty one!!!!

 Congrats to a super girl!! :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad

Congrats Fiesty. :cheers:


----------



## Sarah




----------



## TigerWoman

Yay! All hail Feisty Mouse!  Hail is not a good thing in Minnesota, the other hail.  

When did that happen?  I guess I've been on and off all afternoon, mostly off.

Well congrats, you have made the ranks of the long winded ones!  In more ways than one, huh!  Glad you are here.  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

:drinkbeer In celebration of joining the long-winded (or exceptionally mouthy and opinionated) ones....

Thanks, everyone!  

Cheers to all of you

:cheers:


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

Sarah said:
			
		

>


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Yeah Feisty!!!! artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congrats.


----------



## kenpo tiger

Feisty,

Again, my congratulations - in the correct spot this time (see in "our" section).  I, like TigerWoman, must have been somewhere else this afternoon!  KT


----------



## Rob Broad

Shesulsa and Kenpo Tiger are not that far behind her.


----------



## shesulsa

Yeah, Rob - you're closer than either of us!  Six more posts!  Geez - you can whip that out in about a minute, can't ya?

 Everybody , start PMing Rob - let's get him going to black!


----------



## shesulsa

Unbelievable - he signed off!  What's up with that?  So close to black belt and he signed off?  

 I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Rob Broad

I am still here, but I am also cleaning the house at the same time.


----------



## Flatlander

Way to go Feisty Mouse! I can't think of anyone who, in only 500 posts, could have contributed so much to the board in terms of your insight, intelligent questioning, and well structured debate. You are surely a most valuable member of Martial Talk. Congratulations.


Dan


----------



## shesulsa

flatlander said:
			
		

> Way to go Feisty Mouse! I can't think of anyone who, in only 500 posts, could have contributed so much to the board in terms of your insight, intelligent questioning, and well structured debate. You are surely a most valuable member of Martial Talk. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Dan


 What he said.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Feisty,

Not only have you posted often, you've posted well.  I'm happy you joined us here at Martialtalk.

I think you deserve a Boston lunch.  At least a triple scoop.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Awesome!  You Go Girl!  Congrats!  :supcool: 


Kenpo Mama


----------



## Feisty Mouse

> Way to go Feisty Mouse! I can't think of anyone who, in only 500 posts, could have contributed so much to the board in terms of your insight, intelligent questioning, and well structured debate. You are surely a most valuable member of Martial Talk. Congratulations.


I'm seriously getting all verklempt here...!  *sniffle*



> I think you deserve a Boston lunch. At least a triple scoop.


The only way to truly celebrate a happy occassion, or get over a terrible day - the ice cream lunch!  I think we'll have to do it - ice cream all around! 

(What, no serving ice cream smiley emoticon?!?!)


----------



## TigerWoman

No more verklemting...we must have ice cream!  Oh, and nothing in the house, nary a cone or even a nearby Baskin Robbins...

But we must congratulate Rob Broad too for making the ranks tonight.
For the most prolific thread starter!  You saved us from stale boredom and
began keyboard cramps from responding to your challenge.  You are also a great asset to this board and am glad you are here. 

And since you were so good for cleaning today, you get ice cream too. TW

(workout tomorrow to get rid of the ice cream)


----------



## Lisa

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Hooray for Rob!    Congrats and cheers!


----------



## Rob Broad

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> No more verklemting...we must have ice cream!  Oh, and nothing in the house, nary a cone or even a nearby Baskin Robbins...
> 
> But we must congratulate Rob Broad too for making the ranks tonight.
> For the most prolific thread starter!  You saved us from stale boredom and
> began keyboard cramps from responding to your challenge.  You are also a great asset to this board and am glad you are here.
> 
> And since you were so good for cleaning today, you get ice cream too. TW
> 
> (workout tomorrow to get rid of the ice cream)



Getting the Black Belt here on MT isn't that big of a thing to me since I have done it before.  I had an account when this place just started but I asked to have my account closed because I had a problem with one of the staff members.  Before I had my acct closed I was around 2500 posts.  But thank you for the kind words.  The cleaning was neccessary since I just got back from the cottage and my mother is coming to visit for the first time.  As for the ice cream y'all can divy up my share since I won't be able to make class all week, and my mother will try her best to fatten me up while she is here.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

But don't you know that ice cream has cleansing, healing properties, and that adding it to your diet is a good thing?

:uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

hopefully your mom's cooking is a touch better than the wife's...


----------



## Rob Broad

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hopefully your mom's cooking is a touch better than the wife's...



My wife and I are both salivating in anticipation,


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations anyway, Rob!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Rob, congrats, i thought i remembered you from before - having a bunch of posts!  Well congrats again anyway, thanks for starting all the great threads!

Kenpo Mama:ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Rob for getting a second MT black belt! artyon: artyon:   I agree you do a lot to keep it interestring around here.  Thanks!  MJ


----------



## Chronuss

there've been quite a few of us that've had to "regain" their post ranks.......and most were responsible for the Bar & Grill being created.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Rob Broad

Thank you everyone.  I will try and start more quality threads, and post quality replies whenever possible.  Unless I am talking about my wifes cooking.


----------



## Rob Broad

It looks like we will have another New MT Black belt very soon.  Shesulsa is very, very close to reaching that 500th post.  I would like to congratulate her in on achieving the Black Belt, and thank her for being such a great member here at MT.  

One of teh things tat sets MT apart from the other forums, even the ones that are larger is teh quality of the people and their contributions.


----------



## shesulsa

Wow - thanks in advance, Rob.  And I agree - the quality of people on here is unlike other MA forums I've explored.  I started to log on to bullshido, but it's a lot of hooey, basically.   And I have so much to learn and catch up on - y'all make it so easy!

 Thanks for all the sparkling and stimulating conversation!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Congrats on your black belt Shesulsa!  Keep Posting!  You're quite insightful!


Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks, Kenpo Mama!  I love reading your stuff.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Shesulsa you look awesome in black!!! artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kenpo Mama! I love reading your stuff.


And i yours Shesula, and i yours!  

Mama :ultracool


----------



## kenpo tiger

She-Sulsa,

Just logged on and saw your bb.  Congrats - you rock!  KT


----------



## Feisty Mouse

She-sulsa

I am so glad you are here!  As Kenpo Tiger said, you rock!!!


----------



## shesulsa

MJ - thanks, hon - and you've been second degree and I can't believe I let that one slip by - belated congrats to you too!

 Kenpo Tiger - thank you so much!  We all rock!  Dayum!

 Feisty Mouse - You're awesome too!

 All these lady black belts - what's a martial arts talk forum to do???


----------



## TigerWoman

Hey, I'm a little late, but congrats Shesulsa.  I agree, I do enjoy your posts as well, you've got a fighting spirit, not argumentative, but you hold your own!  Its wonderful to have found so many great people on this forum. TW


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks, Tiger Woman.  I appreciate all of you.  Now we gotta seed some threads so Kenpo Tiger can get black soon - she's close too!


----------



## Lisa

Can a lowly yellow belt put in her two cents worth? 

All of these strong, opinionated and supportive women is what I find most appealing in this forum.  Being in my MA there are not a lot of women who want to "roll around" with the guys like I do.  Even though we may do different arts, the support, strength and insight here is phenomenal.  That being said I also find there to be no egos, no "boys club" mentallity and I find that rather refreshing.  I think MT is well moderated and the welcoming spirit is wonderful.


So what is a martial talk forum to do with all these black belt women?  Let them continue to inspire other women on this forum like me. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Oh, Nalia - you're no lowly yellow belt.  All the women on this forum are smart, funny, sincere....  This is a dangerously fun place to hang out and chat and share and learn.

 You'll be wearing black before you know it!  I'm glad you're here too!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congrats!!!!   Shesulsa


----------



## shesulsa

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!!   Shesulsa


 Thank you, Mr. Farnsworth! :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Thank you, Mr. Farnsworth! :asian:



Jason please, I'm a nobody.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh, Nalia - you're no lowly yellow belt. All the women on this forum are smart, funny, sincere.... This is a dangerously fun place to hang out and chat and share and learn.
> 
> You'll be wearing black before you know it! I'm glad you're here too!


Thanks Shesulsa!  Just one question to all of you?  Do you guys work?  :idunno: I'm finding it hard to get things done because I am addicted to this forum!  LOL!


----------



## shesulsa

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Jason please, I'm a nobody.


 Doubtful.... Nobody's a nobody.   Thank you, Jason! :wavey:


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Congratulations from me, too, Shesulsa.  Keep the posts coming.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Nalia said:
			
		

> Thanks Shesulsa! Just one question to all of you? Do you guys work? :idunno: I'm finding it hard to get things done because I am addicted to this forum! LOL!


Nalia you must come and find us in the MT Obsessed Tread! You'd fit right in! :cheers: Stoolman will be happy to get ya a stool too!


----------



## shesulsa

Steve - Thanks!  I really learn a lot from reading you, too! 

 MJ and Nalia - I don't dare find the MT Obsessed thread - I'll never train!!


----------



## Lisa

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Nalia you must come and find us in the MT Obsessed Tread! You'd fit right in! :cheers: Stoolman will be happy to get ya a stool too!


Point me in the right direction, I'm there with ya!


----------



## KenpoTess

There's a MT Obsessed thread?  *Blinks*


----------



## shesulsa

MACaver - I went to bed the other night and you were, like, purple or something.  I got up this morning and you've passed me up!  Did you go on an MT binge????

 Anway - congrats to MACaver!!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Whoot, MA Caver!


----------



## Rob Broad

Glad to see so many people getting their post count up with quality posting and a little fun as well.


----------



## Flatlander

Yes, quality posting.


----------



## MA-Caver

shesulsa said:
			
		

> MACaver - I went to bed the other night and you were, like, purple or something.  I got up this morning and you've passed me up!  Did you go on an MT binge????
> 
> Anway - congrats to MACaver!!!






			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Whoot, MA Caver!



Thank you honorable ladies. 
Heh! I'm honored to be among such company; real and MT enthusiasts. I've truly enjoyed my time here and shall continue so in the future.  :asian: deeply


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Better late than never - Congrats MACaver on your MT Black Belt.  Wow there's been quite the rush on these things lately!  Thanks one and all for your great insights!  I hope one day to aspire to be a MT Black Belt!  I have much to learn.

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## kenpo tiger

MACaver,

I thought there was something different about you.  Congrats - and like the new avatar as well.  KT


----------



## Rob Broad

Kenpo Tiger is just a few posts away from geting the MT Black Belt.  Congratulations.


----------



## kenpo tiger

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Kenpo Tiger is just a few posts away from geting the MT Black Belt. Congratulations.


SHHH!  Tigers are supposed to be able to sneak up on their prey.
Thank you for noticing, Rob.  KT


----------



## Feisty Mouse

CONGRATS!  to kenpo tiger for her MT black belt!


----------



## kenpo tiger

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> CONGRATS! to kenpo tiger for her MT black belt!


Thank you, Ms. Mouse.  *bows humbly* You're the first to notice.  KT


----------



## Lisa

artyon: 

Congrats!  Wow! All these Black Belts... I am so humbled... :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Kenpo Tiger!!!!  I left to run an errand, meaning to PM you to push you to get there and I came back and you were already black!

 YAY!  YAY!  YAY!  YAY!

 Black Tiger Mama!!!!  WOOO HOOOOOO!!!!  Congrats to a Tiger who really deserves it!!! Yah baby!!


----------



## Rob Broad

So who will be next?

There has to be someone close to getting there, we just now have to help them get there.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

DANG WOMAN!!!!!

What happened to our plans of posting a "preparing for a MT Black Belt" thread?????  Now you've gone and blown it!!!!  You know it's all about the journey!  You'll wear it well, i :asian: you!

How did you do that so fast????  I've been here for over a year and i think i'm still a green belt?  Guess i :lurk:   too much.  I do get lots of great information though.

Congrats KT!

Kenpo Mama


----------



## Rob Broad

By looking at this thread I would say Kenpo Mama would be next in another 300 posts.  Anybody else know of someone getting close to that 500th post?


----------



## Sarah

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> By looking at this thread I would say Kenpo Mama would be next in another 300 posts. Anybody else know of someone getting close to that 500th post?


PPKO is in his mid 200's


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> By looking at this thread I would say Kenpo Mama would be next in another 300 posts. Anybody else know of someone getting close to that 500th post?


Hey Rob,  Don't expect this to happen anytime this year!  I like to really dig down deep into those belt levels, weed through the material and am in no rush, i want to feel like i really worked hard for that MT Black Belt!!!!  Oh well, we'll all have a really big e-party when it does happen!

Have a good one.

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Rob Broad

I have also noticed that Shodan is a MT Brown Belt.


----------



## kenpo tiger

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Kenpo Tiger!!!! I left to run an errand, meaning to PM you to push you to get there and I came back and you were already black!
> 
> YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY!
> 
> Black Tiger Mama!!!! WOOO HOOOOOO!!!! Congrats to a Tiger who really deserves it!!! Yah baby!!


Aw shucks.  Thanks to you all for providing such a great place to read, learn, debate, and generally socialize with like-minded people.  

KM - I agree.  I think you need to do this so we can have that e-party. KT


----------



## kenpo tiger

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I have also noticed that Shodan is a MT Brown Belt.


Yes indeed!


----------



## Rob Broad

We owe it to ourselves and the rest of the forum members to provide quality threads fro them to interact.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

KT, you did it!!!  Congratulations.

I guess MACaver got it too, eh?  Congratulations all around.  To all those who have been diligent posters and earned a black belt this week, I'm proud of you.  Feisty, Shesulsa, Rob, KT, MACaver...hope I didn't miss anyone.

I'm going to go eat a quart of ice cream in your honor.  No...I'm going to eat a quart of ice cream _for each one of you_, in your honor.  Haagen Daaz.  Coffee flavored.  It should take me about two hours.

When you hear that little popping sound, those'll be my arteries slamming shut.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa

Thank you, Steve!

 And in case one or two haven't noticed, Steve just posted his 1,000th post making him Master!!  Kewl, huh?


----------



## kenpo tiger

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> KT, you did it!!! Congratulations.
> 
> I guess MACaver got it too, eh? Congratulations all around. To all those who have been diligent posters and earned a black belt this week, I'm proud of you. Feisty, Shesulsa, Rob, KT, MACaver...hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> I'm going to go eat a quart of ice cream in your honor. No...I'm going to eat a quart of ice cream _for each one of you_, in your honor. Haagen Daaz. Coffee flavored. It should take me about two hours.
> 
> When you hear that little popping sound, those'll be my arteries slamming shut.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve


Aw gee Steve.  You didn't have to go to all that trouble on OUR account.  Oops - sorry - 
MASTER Steve!  *tiger disappears behind high brush*  KT


----------



## hardheadjarhead

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Aw gee Steve.  You didn't have to go to all that trouble on OUR account.  Oops - sorry -
> MASTER Steve!  *tiger disappears behind high brush*  KT




What a relief my last name isn't "Bates".  


Regards,



Steve


----------



## Lisa

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> What a relief my last name isn't "Bates".
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


:rofl: 

Just a small observation, but Gary Crawford is posting in his 400's, perhaps we can get Gary back on line and encourage his post count so that he can join the Black belt ranks too!


----------



## shesulsa

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> What a relief my last name isn't "Bates".


 Yeah - (waves hand frantically in front of Steve's face)  good thing you're not blind, too (waves more - Steve doesn't flinch but enjoys the nice breeze).


----------



## hardheadjarhead

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yeah - (waves hand frantically in front of Steve's face)  good thing you're not blind, too (waves more - Steve doesn't flinch but enjoys the nice breeze).


 

What, you don't think I have good enough _hand techniques _ to deserve a name like that, Shesulsa?  I may not be a Kenpo guy, but I'm no slouch.

Take care in mocking me, or I'll hit you with my Five Buddha Hairy Palm technique.  


Myopically,


Steve


----------



## kenpo tiger

You tkd guys are all alike.  Leg men.


----------



## Rob Broad

Nothing wrong with legs, thighs or other parts.


----------



## kenpo tiger

True.  We kenpoists go for any available target, and legs are as good as any.  Well, almost. KT


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Kt You look good in black too! artyon:  and Steve 1000+ woo hooo! artyon:


----------



## kenpo tiger

Thanks MJ.  Where you been - haven't seen you.  KT


----------



## shesulsa

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> What, you don't think I have good enough _hand techniques _ to deserve a name like that, Shesulsa?  I may not be a Kenpo guy, but I'm no slouch.
> 
> Take care in mocking me, or I'll hit you with my Five Buddha Hairy Palm technique.


 :rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## hardheadjarhead

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> You tkd guys are all alike.  Leg men.



I sure am, anyway.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Steve, I think you are a "woman" man - and not meaning you are feminine, but that you appreciate many parts, so to speak, of women.  A connoisseur, if you will.  Like a lover of fine wines. Which also have good legs.


----------



## shesulsa

OMG, y'all - CeiCei sneaked up on her Master rank without us noticing!!!

 >> Bad sulsa, bad!<<

 CeiCei - Congratulations, baby! WOOPTY WHOOP!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Huzzah for Ceicei!!!


----------



## kenpo tiger

You go, girl.  KT


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Steve, I think you are a "woman" man - and not meaning you are feminine, but that you appreciate many parts, so to speak, of women.  A connoisseur, if you will.  Like a lover of fine wines. Which also have good legs.




Wine jugs, Feisty?


Good job Ceicei!  The lions tremble at your approach!!


Regards,


Steve


----------



## jfarnsworth

Masta Ceicei   :uhyeah:  :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad

Who is close enough to the BB that we can help push them over.


----------



## TigerWoman

Wow, I was gone camping, bluegrass festival, and alot has happened since last Wed. 2000 some posts whew! I have alot to go through.

Congrats Kenpo Tiger, I knew you were going to make it to soon.  Also, noticed Rob Broad got to master, congrats.  Also Ceicei, made master. That title still sounds funny for a woman but mistress would be... not an option.
Anyway, glad everybody has been talking on... now to hopefully catch everything you'all said, no chance on that, but will try my best. TW


----------



## shesulsa

TW is close to 2nd degree....


----------



## Rob Broad

There are lots of good threads for her to participate in that will easily put her over the edge.


----------



## TigerWoman

Yeah, that seems to be my holding pattern.  I've missed a week's worth - but like my real 2nd, no hurry... TW


----------



## Rob Broad

shesulsa said:
			
		

> TW is close to 2nd degree....



I just noticed in your Shesulsa that you study Hwa Rang Do and Kenpo, what style of kenpo do you study and how well does it blend with your Hwa rang Do.


----------



## Rob Broad

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Wow, I was gone camping, bluegrass festival, and alot has happened since last Wed. 2000 some posts whew! I have alot to go through.



I'll apologize now, roughly one quarter of those posts are mine but on the good side about 375 of them are all related to pressure points so if you are not into them you can just skip over all of them.


----------



## shesulsa

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I just noticed in your Shesulsa that you study Hwa Rang Do and Kenpo, what style of kenpo do you study and how well does it blend with your Hwa rang Do.


 Rob, I started studying Sam Pai Kenpo about 15 years ago when I was dating my now ex-husband Mike.  It's a great kenpo system.  

 AHEM** I should say that I was tought that Sam Pai Kenpo is based on the philosophy of there being Three Shields of defense.

 I learned all my white belt material and got pregnant before I ever sparred.  I was never allowed to spar during pregnancy and never tested for rank in that system, but learned a lot watching the two guys my then-husband taught.   Then Mr. Parker died, and I tried to start training again, but it didn't work out with my husband and I think I only remember finger set, part of a two-man staff form and a couple of techniques that I may/may not remember names for.

 I moved from So Cal to Oregon, then Washington and stumbled across Hwa Rang Do.

 I haven't learned enough Kenpo to really tell you if it conflicts with HRD or not.  I CAN tell you that HRD is a very broad art.  

 I should change the profile to read HRD only, I suppose.  I still have an affinity for SPK though, because I really liked what I learned and how Mr. Dimmick seemed to bring some softness into Kenpo - at least, what I remember.


----------



## Rob Broad

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Rob, I started studying Sam Pai Kenpo about 15 years ago when I was dating my now ex-husband Mike.  It's a great kenpo system.
> 
> AHEM** I should say that I was tought that Sam Pai Kenpo is based on the philosophy of there being Three Shields of defense.
> 
> I learned all my white belt material and got pregnant before I ever sparred.  I was never allowed to spar during pregnancy and never tested for rank in that system, but learned a lot watching the two guys my then-husband taught.   Then Mr. Parker died, and I tried to start training again, but it didn't work out with my husband and I think I only remember finger set, part of a two-man staff form and a couple of techniques that I may/may not remember names for.
> 
> I moved from So Cal to Oregon, then Washington and stumbled across Hwa Rang Do.
> 
> I haven't learned enough Kenpo to really tell you if it conflicts with HRD or not.  I CAN tell you that HRD is a very broad art.
> 
> I should change the profile to read HRD only, I suppose.  I still have an affinity for SPK though, because I really liked what I learned and how Mr. Dimmick seemed to bring some softness into Kenpo - at least, what I remember.




Could you start a thread somewhere and post about the 3 shields you mentioned.  I have heard of Sampai Kenpo but don't know anything about it and would like to know.


----------



## shesulsa

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Could you start a thread somewhere and post about the 3 shields you mentioned. I have heard of Sampai Kenpo but don't know anything about it and would like to know.


  Perhaps an open letter to Mr. Joe Dimmick might do, however, if you look at this thread you might see why I believe I unfortunately burned a bridge on that highway. Therefore, I don't think I should be the one to address this topic at length whatsoever.

  If you would like more details, Rob, you can PM me, however, I don't want to get into that water here.

  Thanks,

  Georgia


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, y'all - check it out - TigerWoman is 2nd dan on MT!!

 TW, I've said it before and I'll say it again - YOU ROCK!


----------



## Sarah

Well done TW, I always enjoy readings your post's.

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001 

 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Hey TW, congrats i thought i noticed you hit that 2nd today!  Awesome posts!

Thanks for sharing!

Kenpo Mama


----------



## kenpo tiger

TW,

I go to class for a couple hours and you promote!  Congrats.  KT


----------



## TigerWoman

Yes, and I didn't exercise today either. Been yacking too much...bye, better go do it.  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Mmmmergh?!?  

  Congrats, TigerWoman, your posts often hit me right in the gut and express something I couldn't or didn't.  Snaps to you!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Tiger Woman I really enjoy reading your posts!  My avatar really likes seeing yours with your cup of coffee in hand!  It's great getting to know you here!artyon:   Yeah!


----------



## Lisa

I haven't posted in here for a while.... so congratulations to all that have made BB or higher.  You truly are an inspiration to me.  I have come to watch for your posts and love to see the sincerity and wit you write in each post.  You teach us "newbies" a lot.

artyon: 

party on!


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Congratulations Tiger Woman!


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa

And now, MJ-HI-YAH is 3rd Degree MT Black Belt.  Sheesh!  I guess I missed your 2nd, sorry...

 Chatty Kathy MJ - congratulations, baby!! artyon:


----------



## Lisa

artyon: artyon: artyon: 

Way to go MJ! Congrats!


----------



## TigerWoman

Yay, MJ, I'm a poet now. Not.  I think I missed it the other time around too. Congrats to the most prolific writer and I still think you would make a great Dear MJ....just think of all the common sense you could give MT guys? (and of course, us women too.).  TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Three posts early ...congrats to Gary! Yee Ha Gary!artyon:  


And hey just saw those last there posts thanks guys for my good wishes!


----------



## Lisa

The "what women really want" thread will put him over the top before nights end. 

Congrats Gary!


----------



## Sarah

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001 

 

Congratulations Gary, on your pending promotion!!!


----------



## Sarah

Ha, Nalia you are almost at 200!!


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations, Gary Crawford!!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

It's official...Yeah for Garyartyon: artyon: ...now I can get some sleep!


----------



## Gary Crawford

Thanks,my ladies worthy of my respect!


----------



## TigerWoman

Yay, Gary, Congrats, now you have earned that belt!!!  TW


----------



## shesulsa

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Thanks,my ladies worthy of my respect!


 Wow - Gary, thanks! :asian:


----------



## Flatlander

Congratulations, Gary.  Keep up the excellent posting, and please continue to share your wit and humour. :asian: 


Dan, the stoolman of the flatland, pseudoflamer of the women's forum, friend to all, eternally autohumerous.


----------



## shesulsa

flatlander said:
			
		

> Dan, the stoolman of the flatland, pseudoflamer of the women's forum, friend to all, eternally autohumerous.


 You just kill yourself, right?  HEE HEE HEE  :lol:


----------



## Flatlander

flatlander said:
			
		

> autohumerous


I just realised that I mis-spelled that.  I'm so em-bar-assed. :moon:


----------



## shesulsa

Feisty Mouse just recently reached 2nd degree Black on MT!  

artyon:

 You're beautiful, baby!


----------



## Lisa

YAY! Feisty!


Thanks for all your wonderful insightful posts


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Wow, I haven't checked this thread in a while - and I'm back on, gabbing away!

:asian:  Thanks, ladies!

And a belated hooray to the others here - MJ, Gary!


----------



## Flatlander

Feisty Mouse..................ROCKS!!!!! :mp5:


----------



## Rob Broad

Congrats Fiesty!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congrats, both of you!!!!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Feisty Mouse just recently reached 2nd degree Black on MT!
> 
> artyon:
> 
> You're beautiful, baby!




Ice cream is on me, Feisty.  Wait...that sounded bad...sounds like I spilled it or I'm wearing it for immoral purposes.


Congratulations to you both.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats Feisty,  you have certainly earned that title in the study.  I enjoy your postings as well.  Keep up the gabbing!  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

lol - I was just about to say that I haven't been that active in the Study lately, where I started out....  Time to get back to my roots!

Actually, now I mostly linger in the Ladies' Locker Room. Although not in a creepy way.  

HHJH - I think we're on for ice cream!


----------



## hardheadjarhead

*Actually, now I mostly linger in the Ladies' Locker Room. Although not in a creepy way. * 


I got arrested for that once.  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Makalakumu

Now I know who is spying on every post...


----------



## TigerWoman

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *Actually, now I mostly linger in the Ladies' Locker Room. Although not in a creepy way. *
> I got arrested for that once.



Gee, you are being alarmingly honest. I would have thunk if that was in the dojang, you would have gotten "kicked" out by the ladies before that arrest thing would happen.... unless one of those ladies was a cop.  TW


----------



## shesulsa

Attention, everyone, Someguy has recently earned his black belt on MT!

 Congratulations, someguy!!


----------



## TigerWoman

shesulsa, that sounded like you were making an anonymous announcement

Congratulations someguy for joining the ranks of the loquacious. TW


----------



## shesulsa

lolol - it did?


----------



## Flatlander

Congratulations to whomever is deserving.


I am the pinball CHAMPION!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Woot woot, someguy!!!  

flatlander - mmmmeeerrrgh?!?


----------



## someguy

Thank you very much.
I don't know what to say :waah: 
I'd like to thank the little people but I won't.


----------



## kenpo tiger

Congrats to everyone who's promoted.  I don't check this thread much, either, so sorry for the delayed reaction.  KT


----------



## Lisa

Congrats MJ on your Master Blackbelt! artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats MJ on reaching Master.  Not quite the same thing as the real thing but...  I enjoy seeing your posts on the board.  You are truly an asset! TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Congrats, MJ!  I hope you keep posting your upbeat messages all over MT!


----------



## Gary Crawford

Congrasts MASTER MJ!!! Bows and chants.....Not only are we not worthy,we will be faithfull!!


----------



## shesulsa

All Hail MJ!  All Hail MJ!!

Girl...you SO rock!


----------



## bignick

just reading through some older threads...thought i'd throw in my congrats to everybody...i'll be honest...someone told me about this forum last spring...came here and looked around...didn't think much of it...but i only read a couple threads...then i come again for a specific thread and somehow got stuck here...anybody know a way out......:uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Why thanks guys! 


			
				bignick said:
			
		

> just reading through some older threads...thought i'd throw in my congrats to everybody...i'll be honest...someone told me about this forum last spring...came here and looked around...didn't think much of it...but i only read a couple threads...then i come again for a specific thread and somehow got stuck here...anybody know a way out......:uhyeah:


bignick some tea? :lookie:


----------



## MA-Caver

Atta girl MJ! (remember The Ghost & Mr Chicken? that voice? "Atta boy Luther"?


----------



## bignick

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Why thanks guys!  bignick some tea? :lookie:


i suppose once you fall into the rabbit hole there's no climbing out, huh?

oh well...i guess there are a lot worse things to be addicted to than this...


----------



## mj-hi-yah

MACaver said:
			
		

> Atta girl MJ! (remember The Ghost & Mr Chicken? that voice? "Atta boy Luther"?


LOL  MACaver...also from that movie "That's right karate.  Made the whole body a weapon."


----------



## mj-hi-yah

bignick said:
			
		

> i suppose once you fall into the rabbit hole there's no climbing out, huh?
> 
> oh well...i guess there are a lot worse things to be addicted to than this...


Yark yark yark...there's _no_ escaping, so when Stoolman gets back from vacation he'll give you a stool of your very own!  You've earned it bignick!


----------



## KenpoTess

*quietly chatting with the cheshire cat*


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congratulations, MJ!  :uhyeah:  You have now joined an elite bunch as Master.  :jedi1:  Now just don't let it go to your head.


----------



## bignick

on a little side note...this is number 400 for me...i'm on my way!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Congratulations, MJ! :uhyeah: You have now joined an elite bunch as Master. :jedi1: Now just don't let it go to your head.


:whip: Jason just gimme one of these if you ever see that! :uhyeah:  Bignick look at you go :CTF: ...


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :whip: Jason just gimme one of these if you ever see that!


No problem, I should have you know however that I'm not as good as Mr. Planas with one of those. :uhyeah:


----------



## Flatlander

Ahhh, a stool you require, hrrmm?  Find one I shall, yes, heeehehehehehee.


----------



## bignick

since when has yoda been posting?

he'll definetely need a stool to see over the bar :ultracool

anywho...just noticed kenpo tiger is coming up on 700 and tiger woman is getting awfully close to a 1000


----------



## mj-hi-yah

bignick said:
			
		

> since when has yoda been posting?
> 
> he'll definetely need a stool to see over the bar :ultracool


  Flatlander is aka Stoolman he's getting you your stool! Yoda = Doc Kenpo stylist with 48 years of experience...


----------



## bignick

got my own stool, huh?  well, then i'll sit down and take a load off...


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> since when has yoda been posting?
> 
> he'll definetely need a stool to see over the bar :ultracool
> 
> anywho...just noticed kenpo tiger is coming up on 700 and tiger woman is getting awfully close to a 1000


SHH!  Tigers are creatures of stealth...

Thanks for noticing.  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Kenpo Tiger - second degree!  Wooo HOOO artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Way to go Kenpo Tiger... you rock!:boing1:


----------



## bignick

congrats KT


----------



## shesulsa

Bignick - think you can pop out 55 posts today?  Huh?  C'mon!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Hurrah for kt!!!!  Keep them coming!!!


----------



## kenpo tiger

Thanks you guys.

Go Nick go!


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats Kenpo Tiger, climbing up there!  TW


----------



## shesulsa

TW - obviously, I missed it when you turned 3rd so belated congrats on that and I can't wait to log back on tonight to see you Master!!!  Bang 'em out, girlfriend!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

TW - Master title awaits!   clooooseerrrrr.....


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Hey KT!  Congrats!  Rock on girlfriend!  

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Wooo HOOO KT...keep on postin baby! Ya gotta keep oooooooooon postin! (LOL What song?)


----------



## bignick

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Bignick - think you can pop out 55 posts today? Huh? C'mon!


i don't know...i'm averaging over ten a day...but 55 is pushing...i try not to post if i dont' have anything to say...

plus wouldnt' want to get my martial talk black belt too fast...people might think this is a mcdojo


----------



## bignick

alright...me and tigerwoman...forty some posts today each...let's go...we can make it...


----------



## kenpo tiger

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Wooo HOOO KT...keep on postin baby! Ya gotta keep oooooooooon postin! (LOL What song?)


MJ, Could be one of two - Keep on Chooglin' by Creedence or Truckin' by the Grateful Dead.


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> plus wouldnt' want to get my martial talk black belt too fast...people might think this is a mcdojo


Too funny.  Keep up the good work, you two.  TW has around 20 to go.


----------



## bignick

man...don't think i'm gonna make it today....30 to go....oh well...there's always tomorrow


----------



## mj-hi-yah

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> MJ, Could be one of two - Keep on Chooglin' by Creedence or Truckin' by the Grateful Dead.


You got it *everybody sing! Truckin!!!! LOL :supcool:


----------



## Chronuss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> You got it *everybody sing! Truckin!!!! LOL :supcool:


...you go ahead and start...we'll join in later....but I usually look like  :vu:  when I sing...so maybe that's better left alone...


----------



## bignick

got it...

i've been on a flurry of posting...didn't think i could do it...(some may not have been the usual quality i like...but i didn't do any bs ones either)

now it's time for a good, hot long shower...more from the workout tonight than the posting....


----------



## Lisa

Congrats bignick!  artyon:


----------



## bignick

thanks...now onto the real one in december

out of curiousity...what happened to jazzed up title display i was supposed to get


----------



## mj-hi-yah

bignick said:
			
		

> thanks...now onto the real one in december
> 
> out of curiousity...what happened to jazzed up title display i was supposed to get


Hey bignick:wavey: Congrats on your gift of gab! Now for the real life bb cool  ....let us know how your training is going for December! :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats bignick, I saw you were really posting today...I was in the arcade most of the night...not much to say.  Gee us women do shut up once in a while..   40 post was stretching it for me although I have done my share somedays.  I don't know about the jazzed up title display. Same as everybody, I guess.  Master gets a little more jazzed-red bands.  Keep talkin'  TW


----------



## bignick

oh...i was reading through Kaith's thread about the number of posts needed for each "rank" and it said something about a jazzed up title display...maybe that's been discountinued though


----------



## TigerWoman

You get more if you are a supporting member, bigger pic, red name, and title is little more jazzed.  Yeah, I thought I had read that awhile ago too.
TW


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations, Big Nick, and best of luck in December.


----------



## kenpo tiger

Congrats Nick!  I've been reading some of your posts for the past ten minutes or so and just noticed.  Sorry - BAD tiger.


----------



## someguy

Go away for a short time and look what happens...
Congrats.


----------



## KenpoTess

I *COULD* Be a meaniehead and move this entire thread to the Bar & Grill


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I *COULD* Be a meaniehead and move this entire thread to the Bar & Grill


You wouldn't do that... would you Tess?... nah, you love us all too much :uhyeah:


----------



## bignick

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I *COULD* Be a meaniehead and move this entire thread to the Bar & Grill


as long as the first drinks on you and the wings are free...that's fine


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congrats Nick. artyon:


----------



## bignick

thanks...this is a great place


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Congrats, bignick!  One of my favorite troll-baiters.  

And congrats also to Hollywood, who just tipped the scales.


----------



## bignick

congrats hollywood...hunting has been good


----------



## Flatlander

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Congrats, bignick! One of my favorite troll-baiters.


With practice, he shall become a master.


----------



## Rich Parsons

flatlander said:
			
		

> With practice, he shall become a master.



Bad Flatlander, Bad Bad Bad


----------



## kenpo tiger

TigerWoman needs less than 10 posts for Master.


----------



## bignick

8 to go...go tigerwoman go!


----------



## TigerWoman

Gee, a cheering section.  Where are you when I needed you at noon class.
Nah, I didn't have enough energy then.  But got my second wind now... TW


----------



## bignick

i know you got it in ya...just needed to get out of the arcade...

you kids and your video games


----------



## TigerWoman

They doing great martial art fight scenes on FX right now with Jet Li hosting. Just saw Cynthia Rothrock.   TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Cool!  I'll have to go look....


----------



## bignick

hooray...to tigerwoman...i've been watching her...(not in a creepy way...)...and she just got to a thousand...


----------



## Lisa

WHoooT! Way to go TW! Master Black Belt, Congrats!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Hope I didn't make a bunch of practically worthless posts to get the last 8.
Thanks Nalia, bignick, KT, Feisty what could I have done without ya... now we all can go to bed... least me, its 1am in the Midwest. TW


----------



## bignick

it's 1 am for me too...the night is still young


----------



## TigerWoman

I think Feisty and KT tossed in the towel. My son stays up later but I've had a looonnng day.  Nighty night, have fun, bignick....TW


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I have been bad...I have not congratulated those who have ascended in rank.  Congratulations to Tiger Woman and Nick and KT and anyone else I've missed.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah

bignick said:
			
		

> hooray...to tigerwoman...i've been watching her...(not in a creepy way...)...and she just got to a thousand...


 LOL Bignick and Congrats TigerWoman you are one of my favorite posters!!! I can tell you really have fun here too!  :cheers:


----------



## KenpoTess

_*sniffs* nobody ever congratulated me.. goes off to eat worms.._


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Tess, when YOU got black belt, we weren't even on M.T. yet, most likely.

Worms are nutritious and slimming.  If properly cooked, quite tasty.

http://www.naturewatch.ca/english/wormwatch/cool/recipes.html

Belated congratulations.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick

Hey...congratulations on your martial talk black belt KenpoTess

better really late then never...



> LOL Bignick and Congrats TigerWoman you are one of my favorite posters!!! I can tell you really have fun here too!



that wasn't a planned thing at all..i was just going to say that i'd been watching her(post count) and realized how creepy that was....so i figured i'd better explain myself before she starts checking the trees outside her house


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> Hey...congratulations on your martial talk black belt KenpoTess
> 
> better really late then never...
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't a planned thing at all..i was just going to say that i'd been watching her(post count) and realized how creepy that was....so i figured i'd better explain myself before she starts checking the trees outside her house


TW, You made it!  11:30 is my limit - sorry I missed it.

Biggie - I always wondered what you Minnesotan folk did for fun! (Told you. We're keeping the flame alive for She-Sulsa!)


----------



## bignick

i think you've figured it out...unfortunately, trees are a rare luxury...where i live it's mostly vast expanses of nothingness...

to make this a little martial arts related...one time one of my judo instructors brought in a sensei from a larger city (i want to say new york...but i'm sure i'm wrong)...for a clinic...and when she got of the plane the first thing she said was, "The sky is so BIG here!"


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> _*sniffs* nobody ever congratulated me.. goes off to eat worms.._



Tess is the early bird


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Congrats TigerWoman!  

Also, I think Tgace just ascended to another black belt posting level as well.  Huzzah!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Hey TW,

Congrats to you!!!!! artyon: 

Great posts, keep the energy flowin" !

Donna :ultracool


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> i think you've figured it out...unfortunately, trees are a rare luxury...where i live it's mostly vast expanses of nothingness...
> 
> to make this a little martial arts related...one time one of my judo instructors brought in a sensei from a larger city (i want to say new york...but i'm sure i'm wrong)...for a clinic...and when she got of the plane the first thing she said was, "The sky is so BIG here!"


Isn't there a state which is nicknamed Big Sky Country - one of the Dakotas, maybe.


----------



## bignick

i think that's montana


----------



## TigerWoman

Thanks y'all. Just wish my 2nd real belt was a little easier. sigh!  I will go at   it again on Mon. since no class the rest of the week.  We have alot of big Christmas pine trees around our property. So, Bignick that was a possiblity!!  Don't worry, my killer poople won't chase you too long.  What we do in Minnesota is for another thread, maybe.  So who's next to be watching??  KT and Feisty probably...  TW


----------



## bignick

bignick said:
			
		

> got it...
> 
> i've been on a flurry of posting...didn't think i could do it...(some may not have been the usual quality i like...but i didn't do any bs ones either)
> 
> now it's time for a good, hot long shower...more from the workout tonight than the posting....


i need help!!!!

that was six days ago...and i've already posted 200 more....
200/6 = over 33 posts a day...*sighs* some addictions can't be cured


----------



## Flatlander

Don't fight it.  Just accept it, man.  It's the way of things.


----------



## someguy

Big Nick you post alot but thats ok.  I just gives me more to read thus making goofing-off easier.  Wait I should be doing importnant things... nah


----------



## TigerWoman

So, Big Nick, congrats on 2nd, you only have some 300 posts to go and you
're working on that pretty good. But you don't get the grand 4 stripe belt like in real life, so keep to that school stuff...  I thought you said you were in college.  This is your "other" mother talking.   I don't dare tell my daughter about the arcade here...but she is too busy job hunting. She doesn't have time for kung fu either lately, sigh!  Just as well that she isn't on here very much. TW


----------



## kenpo tiger

Feisty is closer than I am.  I take that back.  Feisty's THERE.  YOU GO GIRL! artyon: 


Biggie, talk about going from 0 to 60 in 7 seconds or less... ! I didn't even realize you'd gotten second. TW's right - now it's time for school.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

:boing2: Thanks, KT!!!!  Soon...my ranting will be legendary!


----------



## bignick

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Feisty is closer than I am. I take that back. Feisty's THERE. YOU GO GIRL! artyon:
> 
> 
> Biggie, talk about going from 0 to 60 in 7 seconds or less... ! I didn't even realize you'd gotten second. TW's right - now it's time for school.


huh? school...oh...that's why i'm paying this ungodly amount of money to be living in a cramped little prison cell, i'm supposed to be learning stuff too?!?!

not to toot my own horn...but school doesn't occupy a whole lot of time...i'm one of the lucky ones that stuff just comes too...i probably had my hardest semester last spring(Calc-based Physics II, Discrete Mathematics, Computer Architecture, Linux Programming) and i got my best grades in college yet...straight 4.0...don't worry "moms" i got things under control...i can quit anytime i want...

i can...


----------



## bignick

btw...congrats feisty...you've led some good expeditions :wink:


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> huh? school...oh...that's why i'm paying this ungodly amount of money to be living in a cramped little prison cell, i'm supposed to be learning stuff too?!?!
> 
> not to toot my own horn...but school doesn't occupy a whole lot of time...i'm one of the lucky ones that stuff just comes too...i probably had my hardest semester last spring(Calc-based Physics II, Discrete Mathematics, Computer Architecture, Linux Programming) and i got my best grades in college yet...straight 4.0...don't worry "moms" i got things under control...i can quit anytime i want...
> 
> i can...


Okay.  So what's Computer Architecture?  Inquiring minds want to know!

Just by the way, take any humanities or art courses?


----------



## bignick

basically, the "model" of a computer consists of a number of levels(hardware, etc...) i won't go into too much detail...it's basically "how" a computer works and how these levels tie together on a very technical, boring basis, it pretty much teaches you everything about computers that you never needed or wanted to know...in other words interesting stuff!

i'm done with most of my arts and humanities classes...this semester i'm taking the last couple...it's looking like...the art of listening, speech, computer networking, software engineering, and technical report writing...


----------



## kenpo tiger

Whatever happened to literature majors?


----------



## bignick

liter-what?


----------



## TigerWoman

See, that's why I'm worried about you...forgot your liter...ature already.
Well, I don't know how you do all that and do what 33 posts a day...but hats off to you. What are you a junior now or a senior?  My daughter quit her last quarter so she is now a half year behind or she would be a junior.  Too much switching of majors. sigh!  Now she is back to what I advised before she started...hope thats it - teaching French.  She's nearly fluent, wasn't able to get into the French program until she talked to the department head in French. 'Nough about her.  Well, we will have to watch Feisty for the next couple of days if not sooner.  TW


----------



## bignick

i'm a junior...and to keep the post somewhat on topic...yes...go feisty go


----------



## Chronuss

bignick said:
			
		

> basically, the "model" of a computer consists of a number of levels(hardware, etc...) i won't go into too much detail...it's basically "how" a computer works and how these levels tie together on a very technical, boring basis, it pretty much teaches you everything about computers that you never needed or wanted to know...in other words interesting stuff!
> 
> i'm done with most of my arts and humanities classes...this semester i'm taking the last couple...it's looking like...the art of listening, speech, computer networking, software engineering, and technical report writing...


..hrm...maybe you can help be wrap my brain around deadlocking and process algorithms.......be careful after software eng....you'll start dreaming in code..._that's_ scary...and lets you know you've played too much Halo...


----------



## shesulsa

Holy guacamole!  I leave for a little while and everyone just passes you by - a lot like class, no? :ultracool

 Congratulations to everyone - TW, Feisty, Bignick, KT and anyone else I've missed - will be gone again, now, until 10/23.

 See ya!  :CTF:


----------



## bignick

All hail to the feisty one...


feisty mouse made master today...

(sniping trolls sure helps that post count, eh?) :ultracool


----------



## Feisty Mouse

bignick said:
			
		

> All hail to the feisty one...
> 
> 
> feisty mouse made master today...
> 
> (sniping trolls sure helps that post count, eh?) :ultracool


lol - thanks, bignick!  :lol:

  :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

bignick said:
			
		

> All hail to the feisty one...
> 
> 
> feisty mouse made master today...
> 
> (sniping trolls sure helps that post count, eh?) :ultracool


Congrats Feisty!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Ahh Feisty you are one of my favorite posters...You are tons of fun, and you brave the study... a thing I mostly dare not do, and you certainly hold your own there!  Congrats on being made master!  artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats Feisty, I blinked and you were there. Just got back from a class of practically all white belts, well it probably still was better than the Vikings game going on downstairs. TW


----------



## hardheadjarhead

MASTER????

Why, it seemed like just yesterday you got your black belt.  Now our little girl is all grown up <sniff>.

I owe you, like...what?  Five quarts of celebratory ice cream?  We never go out and get any.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Hey Feisty!!!

Congrats! and all hail the Feisty One!  A toast to your posts!!!!  Cheers!
:cheers: 

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Nalia, MJ, TW, HHJH, KM

Thank you!!!    ALl this positive reinforcement for shooting my mouth (or fingers) off?!??!

HHJH - ice cream is certainly in order!  Mmmmm... mint chip!  It is calling my name...!


----------



## shesulsa

Dayum, Feisty!  You go, girl!  Crap, now, see?  I can't go anywhere!!

 That's so awesome, FM - keep it up, girlfriend!!


----------



## bignick

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Nalia, MJ, TW, HHJH, KM
> 
> Thank you!!!  ALl this positive reinforcement for shooting my mouth (or fingers) off?!??!
> 
> HHJH - ice cream is certainly in order! Mmmmm... *mint chip!* It is calling my name...!


mint chip, you say....i have a pail in my freezer right now....delicious...


----------



## Enson

i just got my first black on martial talk!:ultracool now if i can just get my yellow belt in real life (j/k)peace


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> HHJH - ice cream is certainly in order!  Mmmmm... mint chip!  It is calling my name...!





Sundaes on Sunday?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flatlander

Congratulations, Enson.  Keep up the quality posting.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Sundaes on Sunday?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve


Delightful!  

Mint chip is the best!  I lurve it. 

Congrats, Enson!


----------



## Enson

thanks! man if i would have found martial talk along time ago who knows where i would be. i have to admit mt has helped me pass the long hours at work.

peace


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Enson!


----------



## shesulsa

Enson!   congrats!!!  Keep up the good postin'!


----------



## shesulsa

Holy crap, I'm 3rd now.


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats shesulsa and Enson too...TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Yay shesulsa!  Keep me laughing with your wit.  Please!


----------



## Chronuss

...can I borrow some of those wits?


----------



## shesulsa

TGace is now a Master on MT!!!!  Congratulations, TGace!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Congrats TGace and Shesulsa!!!! Keep on posting...


----------



## Tgace

shesulsa said:
			
		

> TGace is now a Master on MT!!!! Congratulations, TGace!!!!


Hey thanks. Same to you.


----------



## bignick

shesulsa!!!!....you can't stop at 999....come on...pop in and post your 1000th...


----------



## kenpo tiger

I keep forgetting to check this thread.  *big hugs* to everyone who's 'promoted'!

Biggie - don't worry about She-Sulsa.  She'll be back -- with a vengeance.


----------



## bignick

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting to check this thread. *big hugs* to everyone who's 'promoted'!
> 
> Biggie - don't worry about She-Sulsa. She'll be back -- with a vengeance.


sweeeeet....i got a nickname....


----------



## kenpo tiger

I've been calling you Biggie for a while now.  Guess you haven't noticed *tiger grin and swipe of paw*


----------



## Enson

once again thanks. i've had a great time here with you all!:supcool: 

peace


----------



## Sarah

Waiting patiently while Kenpo Mama takes off her Brown Belt and puts on her Black Belt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Sarah said:
			
		

> Waiting patiently while Kenpo Mama takes off her Brown Belt and puts on her Black Belt!!!!!!!!!


Sarah - you're too funny!  It may not happen today!  I do have to make dinner and get the kids ready for their evening activities!  But maybe later tonight!  I do so love my brown belt!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Sarah

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Sarah - you're too funny! It may not happen today! I do have to make dinner and get the kids ready for their evening activities! But maybe later tonight! I do so love my brown belt!
> 
> Donna :ultracool


5 and counting!!!


----------



## Lisa

Sarah said:
			
		

> 5 and counting!!!


ONE MORE AND SHE IS THERE!!! 

Come on!  You can do it!!!!


----------



## Sarah

Common Donna, just hit enter!!!!!!!!


----------



## bignick

come on....you too shesulsa...get back on here....all's it takes is a quick post in here and you got it...


----------



## Sarah

Congratulation Donna


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Thanks Sarah, i finally hit enter!!!!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Congratulations Sarah - You DID IT!  Very Commendable!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## bignick

yah beat me to it...



...congrats sarah...


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Sarah!!! Party on baby!!!


----------



## Sarah

Nalia said:
			
		

> Congrats Sarah!!! Party on baby!!!


Thanks so much Ladies..and Nick.


----------



## Flatlander

Congratulations, Sarah.  Wear it well.  Enjoy your time on Martial Talk, as you continue to escalate in rank, until you become so rank, you just can't stand it.


----------



## bignick

Sarah said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Ladies..and Nick.


 
haha...i was gonna say something....but i saw you edited it...


----------



## Lisa

flatlander said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Sarah. Wear it well. Enjoy your time on Martial Talk, as you continue to escalate in rank, until you become so rank, you just can't stand it.


*GROAN*


----------



## TigerWoman

Didn't see that you had made it, congrats Sarah. 

double Groan, Flatlander....so rank you can't stand it.  No, you gotta sit for this rank unless you have one of those machines of Kaith's... TW


----------



## bignick

yeah...that was a pretty rank joke....oops...there i go...


----------



## Feisty Mouse

woot woot, Sarah!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sarah said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Ladies!!!!!!!


Congrats, Sarah! _(wink)_


----------



## Flatlander

bignick said:
			
		

> yeah...that was a pretty rank joke....oops...there i go...


I smell a pun wafting through.....


----------



## mj-hi-yah

That's rankasaurus Sarah! artyon:


----------



## Sarah

flatlander said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Sarah. Wear it well. Enjoy your time on Martial Talk, as you continue to escalate in rank, until you become so rank, you just can't stand it.


LOL.....Love it


----------



## kenpo tiger

Sarah,  Again, congrats.  (see LLR for the first one!)

BIGGIE!!  Yo, masta!


----------



## TigerWoman

Yo Biggie Too!  Now it is confirmed that you are as addicted as the rest of us.  Just don't go into the arcade whatever you do!  Beside I want to keep my two trophies  a little longer.... TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Hurrah for bignick!


----------



## Sarah

Yeah Nick!!!!


----------



## bignick

shhhhhhh....awwww man....i've been sneaking around the ninjutsu forum trying to learn some stealth and you still caught me...

thanks....although i've really cut back...maybe down to 10-15 posts a day....if you read back in this thread you can see where i was over 30 posts a day...but i quit drinking caffiene so everything kinda slowed down


----------



## Sarah

HEHEHE......LOL





			
				bignick said:
			
		

> shhhhhhh....awwww man....i've been sneaking around the ninjutsu forum trying to learn some stealth and you still caught me...
> 
> thanks....although i've really cut back...maybe down to 10-15 posts a day....if you read back in this thread you can see where i was over 30 posts a day...but i quit drinking caffiene so everything kinda slowed down


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> shhhhhhh....awwww man....i've been sneaking around the ninjutsu forum trying to learn some stealth and you still caught me...
> 
> thanks....although i've really cut back...maybe down to 10-15 posts a day....if you read back in this thread you can see where i was over 30 posts a day...but i quit drinking caffiene so everything kinda slowed down


That's okay.  I went to 3rd Black and no one's noticed yet!


----------



## Lisa

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> That's okay. I went to 3rd Black and no one's noticed yet!


Sorry KT... Happy 3rd Blackbelt 

Party on!!


----------



## someguy

Congrats everyone
Hey KT your almost to the next rank so we will have to congradulate you twice as much then.


----------



## kenpo tiger

someguy said:
			
		

> Congrats everyone
> Hey KT your almost to the next rank so we will have to congradulate you twice as much then.


Not for a while yet.


----------



## Sarah

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Not for a while yet.


Congrate KT....your posts are ALWAYS fantastic..


----------



## bignick

no one noticed my 3rd black either....maybe i do have some stealth skills


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> no one noticed my 3rd black either....maybe i do have some stealth skills


_I_ acknowledged it -- hehe.  Who's got the stealth better than a _tiger_...:supcool:


----------



## TigerWoman

I wasn't on at all yesterday....congrats KT, climbing up there!  TW


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Hey Shodan,  CONGRATULATIONS! on your martial talk black belt!

I just noticed!!!!  Keep on Postin'!  artyon: 

Donna


----------



## Mark Weiser

Well add another name to the list of MT Blackbelts. Mark Weiser lol!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Well congratulations Mr. Weiser... do you suddenly feel wiser?   LOL


----------



## bignick

it continues to grow

congrats...mr. mark


----------



## Sarah

CONGRATULATIONS MARK!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

kt, Mark, Shodan - well done!


----------



## Shodan

Kenpo Mama!!!  Someone finally noticed!!  Yay!!  Thanks to you too Feisty!

artyon:


----------



## Mark Weiser

I just noticed something odd on this forum. Shodan and I as well KT joined the same month but that is where the problem lies. 

KT you have double the postings we do I wonder how much time your spending on these boards lol? I thought I spent way too much time on here but....? lol


----------



## bignick

actually shodan joined June of 2003

and i joined later than you did....but i'm on a computer from dusk til dawn


----------



## Shodan

Indeed!!  I'm just slow I guess!!   :idunno:


----------



## bignick

nah...it's just MT is becoming a mcdojo...that's how i got mine so fast...


----------



## kenpo tiger

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I just noticed something odd on this forum. Shodan and I as well KT joined the same month but that is where the problem lies.
> 
> KT you have double the postings we do I wonder how much time your spending on these boards lol? I thought I spent way too much time on here but....? lol


Just read these tonight. Why do I have so many posts? Check the Study. That's where you can usually find me, as you know Mark. Also the LLR, but you can't go in there.:uhyeah: 

To Shodan & Mark - congrats!


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations to everyone who has advanced in rank since I've been gone.  I missed it here.

 Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## bignick

also congrats to shesulsa on hitting 1000!!!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks, bignick!!  Kill 'em on your test, hear?


----------



## Sarah

CONGRATES NALIA ON YOUR BLACK BELT!!!!.............


----------



## shesulsa

Congrats, Nalia!  You look good in black!!


----------



## Mark Weiser

Gary Crawford sneaked in under the radar with a 2nd Degree Black. Way to go Gary!!


----------



## Sarah

Hey cool, second Black Gary...._no one noticed when I went Second Black..._ 




I havent said CONGRATULATIONS FUZZY........MT BLACK BELT YEAH!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations on 2nd, Gary.

 Sarah - don't worry - no one noticed when I hit 2nd or 3rd - but I know they all care anyway.  And so do I!

 As I said before, blanket congratulations to absolutely everyone who was promoted during my absence!!!

 YOU ALL ROCK!!!!

 -SS


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey cool, second Black Gary...._no one noticed when I went Second Black..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent said CONGRATULATIONS FUZZY........MT BLACK BELT YEAH!!!



'Cause now you're working on 3rd.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Congrats, Nalia! You look good in black!!


Thanks everybody and congrats to you shesulsa for making 1000 

Oh and congrats to Sarah and Gary also...

It has been an incredible experience "getting to know" all of you


----------



## TigerWoman

Oh, I guess I missed alot. Congrats, Sarah, Nalia and Gary.  Knew you would "make it" though.   TW


----------



## Gary Crawford

Thank You my treasured freinds! I'll do my best to uphold standards.


----------



## bignick

congrats to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Hey Congrats to Nalia, Sarah & Gary!  Keep on Postin'!  artyon: 


Donna :ultracool


----------



## Lisa

Congrate PeachMonkey on making Black Belt 

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations to Gary, Sarah and PeachMonkey!!!!!!

 WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Flatlander

Congratulations, PeachMonkey on your MT Black. Keep up the quality posting, you're a most valuable contributor. :asian:


----------



## someguy

Congrats all of y'all.  I need to do less lurking and more posting if I'm ever going to get any where.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Congrats to all of you as well - I noticed PeachMonkey's 500th, and then I arrive here to notice the party going on!


----------



## shesulsa

Jeez - you guys - do you know what slipped right past all of us???

 Flatlander is now Master of the Arts!  Good job, Stoolman!  Keep a'postin', pilgrim!

 G


----------



## jfarnsworth

I seen Raisin sneek into brown. I know it's not black but we should congratulate her anyways.


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Congrats to all of the new MT Black and Brown belts!!*
artyon:


----------



## Flatlander

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

*** Thinking Evil Thoughts  ***

Hmmm, I wonder what would happen if we moved this thread to the Bar & Grill, where the posts do not count?  :EG:


----------



## Flatlander

Sounds like a good idea Rich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Won't bother me none.  What's everyone else think?  Hmmmmmm?


----------



## bignick

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I seen Raisin sneek into brown. I know it's not black but we should congratulate her anyways.


also...we should congratulate her on her new avatar...:wink:


----------



## shesulsa

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Jeez - you guys - do you know what slipped right past all of us???
> 
> Flatlander is now Master of the Arts!  Good job, Stoolman!  Keep a'postin', pilgrim!
> 
> G


 Oh, now, you're Senior Master.  Did I miss an email AGAIN??  *sigh*

 G

 P.S.  there I go quoting myself again - how lame am I, Dan?


----------



## Flatlander

Oh geez! :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey cool, second Black Gary...._no one noticed when I went Second Black..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent said CONGRATULATIONS FUZZY........MT BLACK BELT YEAH!!!




what's funny is i think people notice this before i do...it's only taken me over a year....most of it was this summer...thank goodness work got internet, can you tell that it was really boring at night by myself   yippy at least i'll be a black belt in something


----------



## shesulsa

*ahem*

 CONGRATULATIONS, FUZZYYYYY!!!!!

artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

YIPPY YIPPY YIPPY!!!

KAI  YAY!  GO FUZZY!  TW


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Dan on your Master status and Fuzzy on your blackblelt. 

Both of you are what makes this forum so great


----------



## PeachMonkey

Thanks for all the nice words, everyone, and congrats to all the new brown and black belts!


----------



## Flatlander

No prob, P-Monkster


----------



## jfarnsworth

bignick said:
			
		

> also...we should congratulate her on her new avatar...:wink:



Agreed! :uhyeah:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Nalia said:
			
		

> Congrats Dan on your Master status and Fuzzy on your blackblelt.
> 
> Both of you are what makes this forum so great




AWWW, that's so sweet...and here i thought it just meant i talk to much and have a lack of a social life   thanks all


----------



## Lisa

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> AWWW, that's so sweet...and here i thought it just meant i talk to much and have a lack of a social life  thanks all


umm... no... that can't be it... cause then that would mean that I talk too much and have a lack.......

nah... couldn't be that


----------



## Sarah

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good idea Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't bother me none. What's everyone else think? Hmmmmmm?


Id be sweet with that!


Also Congrates to Kenpotex on your BB

And Joe aka PPKO get posting you only have 11 to go!!


----------



## Lisa

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> *** Thinking Evil Thoughts  ***
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder what would happen if we moved this thread to the Bar & Grill, where the posts do not count? :EG:


Go for it.  I don't think it will make a difference to our MT family where this thread sits.  We are all here to support each other.


----------



## Sarah

_*CONGRATULATIONS PPKO*_


----------



## TigerWoman

Well, 
I'm
Glad
You
Finally
Made 
It!
TW


----------



## shesulsa

congrats to PeachMonkey and PPKO!


----------



## Lisa

Congrats PPKO!  even though your way was a bit cheap and shameless 

Party on.

artyon: artyon:


----------



## bignick

congrats to everyone...i see TW is moving up on 1500....


----------



## someguy

Hey congrats evryone.
Wee I'm getting another post for saying congrats.


----------



## KenpoTess

Alright..  Brib.....errr...donations to keep this thread in the locker room ..maybe sent to KenpoTess via paypal.......


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Alright.. Brib.....errr...donations to keep this thread in the locker room ..maybe sent to KenpoTess via paypal.......


MOVE IT!  MOVE IT!  MOVE IT!


----------



## Xequat

Yahoo!  Grats, ppko!


----------



## Vadim

Congrats to all! :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congratulations to Sarah for making her 3rd degree today!!! :uhyeah:


----------



## Flatlander

Way to go, Sarah! artyon:


----------



## Sarah

Thanks Guys......ooohhh I feel so loved!!


----------



## Lisa

Sarah!  Congrats


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats, Sarah, and thanks for keeping us entertained with your pics!

Congrats, Kenpotex and all that I missed, didn't intend to. TW


----------



## bignick

congrats Sarah....

Let's go TW...1500 by the weekend at least!


----------



## shesulsa

Sarah - 

*artyon:YOU ROCK!artyon:*​ 
  Congratulations on 3rd!!


----------



## Mark Weiser

I have been meaning to ask I got a PM from Gary that he has suspended his account here on MT. Does anyone have a clue as to the facts why he decided to leave?


----------



## Sarah

*Congrates to Feisty Mouse for hitting the 1500 mark!! **

*

*and to think this thread started with you making BB!*

_TW and MJ are not far off either!!_


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Feisty!  Party on my friend


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Congrats to Sarah, Feisty, & kenpotex!!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Holy cow!  

And congrats, Sarah!
Thanks guys!  :asian: 

(Shhh - don't encourage her, she really *won't* shut up...)


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats Feisty, you passed us!!  You and the study!!!!   And I won't shut up or was that someone else?  TW


----------



## Sarah

Yeah, who you talking about there FM???


----------



## someguy

Congrats Feisty sarah and kenpotex
some one send the donations I don't want to lose my precious posts.  my precious.  Err this would work better if I could spell.  How is precious spelled?


----------



## shesulsa

Feisty Mouse - 

*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*


----------



## bignick

wow...way to go feisty...TW...8 MORE!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I have been meaning to ask I got a PM from Gary that he has suspended his account here on MT. Does anyone have a clue as to the facts why he decided to leave?



I am surprised too..thought I saw somewhere where "Gary was suspended" but don't know now which one.  It wasn't because of the photo comment?
I will miss him.  TW


----------



## jfarnsworth

Feisty, congratulations!


----------



## Vadim

Congrats Feisty! Way to go. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## shesulsa

Tigerwoman!  Only two more to go!!! Please get this before I leave for Arizona!


----------



## TigerWoman

Shesulsa, your wish is my command...where in Arizona?  I miss my daughter so much, am glad she will be home for Thanksgiving or at least Saturday after!  So, tah dah!  TW


----------



## Sarah

Yay...1500, Way To Go Tw!


----------



## shesulsa

WOO HOO TIGERWOMAN!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:

*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!*


----------



## TigerWoman

Thank you, you both make me smile so much. I'm surprised I was more chatty and beat MJ to it though.  She's probably actually working while I have spent wayyy too much time on here. Go MJ!!!  

Its as if we get a lollypop at the end LOL!  TW


----------



## bignick

WHAT????

there's no lollipop??????

good work TW


----------



## Lisa

artyon: artyon:


Way to go TigerWoman!!!!


----------



## shesulsa

MACaver just bumped it up to 3rd degree!

 HOOT HOOT!  Party in da house!! artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Way to go MACaver!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats McCaver!  You were on MT a long time before me and my chatty sisters.  Glad you're catching up - must be all that time, um away from your computer, outside or inside caves.  TW


----------



## Vadim

Congrats on your 3rd degree MACaver!:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Sarah

MACaver is only 5 away from 1000.......today must be the day Ralph!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Sarah said:
			
		

> Yeah, who you talking about there FM???


lol - I meant me, of course!  Don't encourage me, I won't shut up!

Keeping things busy in the Study, anyways....

Hooray to TigerWoman and to MACaver!!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Way to go Feisty, I guess you have been busy in the study, I missed you tipping over 1500.  Lollipop to you. TW


----------



## Sarah

Came on Chad baby.....20 more to go!!!!!

Almost at 3000


----------



## Chronuss

I'm workin' on it......lucky for me, I don't really know anything   :idunno:  and Bob just keeps me around for comic relief and the simple fact I like animé.   ...and I'm already an ugly baby slap tester   :whip: , so I ain't winnin' no beauty contests anytime soon...hehe.


----------



## Sarah

Hey you're good value Chad, it wouldnt be the same without you!


----------



## Chronuss

there certainly wouldn't be as many smart **** comments...


----------



## Sarah

*10 to go*





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> there certainly wouldn't be as many smart **** comments...


----------



## Chronuss

_*Insert fan fare here*_​YAY!​  :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: ​​​_*does happy dance*_​


----------



## Sarah

*YAY CHRONUSS*

*3000..Spectacular Job*

*YOU ROCK!!!!!*


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Congrats to Feisty, TigerWoman, MACaver, and Chronuss!* artyon: artyon:


----------



## Chronuss

ack....:mst: ...  _*now blind*_


----------



## KenpoTess

Ok.. I demand 'something' for not putting this thread where it belongs in the B & G *smirks*


----------



## MA-Caver

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Congrats to Feisty, TigerWoman, MACaver, and Chronuss!* artyon: artyon:


Uhh, thanks Gin-Gin.


----------



## Chronuss

MACaver said:
			
		

> Uhh, thanks Gin-Gin.


psst...go along with it...nod and smile...:uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

*taps foot*


----------



## Chronuss

see, look...aren't you happy your toe isn't broken?  otherwise, that woulda hurt some.


----------



## KenpoTess

'Mere you~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss

...nuh-uh!!  I was born at night...not last night.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

ohhhh.. do I see 'Flight to Freedom' wings flapping?  Baaaaaawk~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

...bu...bu...bu....bucaaaaawwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

*ruffles your feathers*


----------



## Chronuss

_ACK!_  :anic: .......it is so on...:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess

Ohhhh sounds like a promise to me ~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

heheee.  ....Hiten Mitsurugi Style...:samurai:


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah, yeah, yeah.. just you wait til tomorrow night.... I'll get you my pretty.. and your' little  :samurai: too~!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Chad, Chad, Chad.  Congratulations, FWIW.  Of course, I know you're going to die soon, but ....


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> yeah, yeah, yeah.. just you wait til tomorrow night.... I'll get you my pretty.. and your' little :samurai: too~!!!


I'll just use some of PJ's toys to keep you at bay.


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Chad, Chad, Chad. Congratulations, FWIW. Of course, I know you're going to die soon, but ....


the Queen can't kill me...then she'd lose her clone.


----------



## KenpoTess

I shall be frisking PJ on the morrow.. oh yes I shall~!!

And I mayn't kill you... for tis true.. I wish to keep my clone around.. but some hard stacked wood maybe in order ~!! *cherubic smile*


----------



## Chronuss

my toes are not devices for finding stacked piles of hard objects that break things...


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm soo gonna *POKE* You~!


----------



## Chronuss

_ACK!_   :anic: ....._*blind again*..._you guys really gotta quit doin' that to me...


----------



## KenpoTess

this time you're blind cuz I poked you in the eye.. Neeeners

*sniffs homemade sketti sauce simmering*


----------



## Lisa

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Congrats to Feisty, TigerWoman, MACaver, and Chronuss!* artyon: artyon:


What she said... 

(yes this is a post that I should be ashamed of, lol)


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Nalia, the only reason I'm posting in here is so I can reach my 5000th post today *smarmy grin*


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hey Nalia, the only reason I'm posting in here is so I can reach my 5000th post today *smarmy grin*


So, to help out my Queen of Pain, all I have to do is respond to every post you make and VOILA! you will get there very soon


----------



## shesulsa

you go, QOP!


----------



## bignick

way to go chronuss...let's go KenpoTess...


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee~!  That works Nalia~!!   

Gee there was a horrible crashing sound outside.. another accident across the street on the other street.. ack~!! People are always crashing around here~!!


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm typing as fast as I can~!!


----------



## Chronuss

...and she's disappeared to prepare food...I want home made marinara sauce..:waah:


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm going Georgia~!! Not sure what I'll find when I get there.. Prolly dirty sox *Snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess

I haven't disappeared anywhere.. tis in the crockpot.. mmmmmmmmms smells yummy.. has some hot sausage in there with shrooms toooooooooo...


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah Nick~!!  I'm posting  away here ~!!


----------



## Chronuss

the shrooms from Boston...?  the ever-expanding-always-existing-never-going-anywhere-multiplying-by-osmosis shrooms?  ...I love hyphenated references...


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> heheee~! That works Nalia~!!
> 
> Gee there was a horrible crashing sound outside.. another accident across the street on the other street.. ack~!! People are always crashing around here~!!


]

Well then if that is all it takes... KEEP TYPING!! 

Again, please excuse my shameful attempt to get my Queen over the top.

BTW... what happened in the accident


----------



## shesulsa

Tosses Tess some Walla Walla sweet onions


----------



## KenpoTess

OMG.. that portabello-never-ending-monstrous Shroom of Boston~!!!  It was very yummy but maaaaan.. what did they put in it.. cuz s'ides never getting smaller even though everyone was chewing on it besides me.. it made me rather loopier than norm *snorts*


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks Lisa~!!! *hugs*
Not sure.. Seig's on the front porch checking things out.. if you knew this neighborhood.. you wouldn't even ask~!! Scaaaaary..


----------



## Chronuss

indeed it was....then there were some that had never had calimari....deprived children, they are.


----------



## bignick

why do i get the awful feeling that once Tess reaches 5000 this thread is gonna end up in the bar and grill?


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh I loves Onions.. neeeners Chad.. You despise Onions.. and btw.. tis pronounced AHNyuns.. well it should be.. and Union should be YounYun.. *tilts*


----------



## Lisa

bignick said:
			
		

> why do i get the awful feeling that once Tess reaches 5000 this thread is gonna end up in the bar and grill?


hhmmm... then the QOP would end up under 5000 again... me is thinking that keeping her posting here will only keep the thread in tact


----------



## KenpoTess

Calamari with legs.......... *twitch*


----------



## Chronuss

she's gonna tip...give it a minute...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah that would defeat the purpose eh Nick~!!! *chortles*


----------



## bignick

so when a thread is moved to the grill, you lose your post count from that thread?


----------



## Lisa

Go Tess Go! Go Tess Go!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

Lisa has a valid point *giggling*


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm not tipping moozles..  I 'fuse to~!


----------



## Lisa

bignick said:
			
		

> so when a thread is moved to the grill, you lose your post count from that thread?


Yup.


----------



## Chronuss

four more...type, Tesh!...shrooms...squid...M******* drivers...somethin'!


----------



## shesulsa

*yanks sweet basil plant out of garden, shakes the dirt off and tosses it Tess's way*

 Here - try some of this ...

 *pulls up oregano too*

 ... and this ... need garlic?  Got it growin'.

 Go Tess Go!  Go Tess Go!


----------



## bignick

wow...it'd be interesting just to see what that would do to everybody's count if this one were moved....


----------



## KenpoTess

Nick.. all posts in the Bar n' grill count for nothing


----------



## KenpoTess

Mmmmmmmmmms Yummy stuff Lisa~!! I must grow herbals when we move~!!!!


----------



## bignick

one more


----------



## Chronuss

...one more, damnit...


----------



## bignick

the suspense.......................................................


----------



## KenpoTess

This one is IT~!!!! Woohooo... Man I must talk alot ~!! heheee..  
Yeah I could move it Nick.. *innocent looks me*


----------



## shesulsa

*ahem* those are sulsa herbals, Ma'am.  Do it, baby!  Post the one!


----------



## Lisa

YAY!  SHE MADE IT!!!


ALL HAIL THE QUEEN OF PAIN




5000 POSTS!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## bignick

Hoooooooooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## KenpoTess

Ohhhhhhh I'm a Grand Master.. Gee isn't that OLD or sumpin? ~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss

YAY!​​​​​​_*Happy Dance for Tess, without falling out of chair*_​​​


----------



## shesulsa

*ALL HAIL TESS!
ALL HAIL TESS!
 ALL HAIL TESS!*


----------



## Lisa

WOW, that was exciting... anyone else need a cigarette? *smirks*


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh you just wanted to retaliate and blind me too~!!! Hahaaaa.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can wiggle just fine in my chair without falling out.. *giggggling*


----------



## shesulsa

Nalia said:
			
		

> WOW, that was exciting... anyone else need a cigarette? *smirks*


 hee hee hee -- yeah, pass it on the left hand side!


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> hee hee hee -- yeah, pass it on the left hand side!


puff, puff, pass...come on...don't screw up the rotation.


----------



## KenpoTess

*we's soo silly*


----------



## MA-Caver

Jeesum Crow! More posts here in the past hour than any other... like a chat room don't cha know? heh heh !


----------



## Sarah

YAY TESS.....5000.........WOOHOO



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *we's soo silly*


----------



## Gin-Gin

**takes a puff and passes cigarrette** *Congrats*, Grandmaster KenpoTess!  :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks all !!  Truthfully without you, I would be nothing


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congratulations Ms. Tess!  :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

*Grins* Thanks Jason.. not sure what all the hub-bub is about 
I sure have a Big ole name banner now~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Written in GOLD even. :ultracool  But we already knew you were special!


----------



## KenpoTess

Gold? Gee I thought it was canary yellow heheee.. Special.. oh you're funny 

more like Spaaaaaychal


----------



## jfarnsworth

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Gold? Gee I thought it was canary yellow heheee.. Special.. oh you're funny
> 
> more like Spaaaaaychal



Is it yellow? Heck I can't tell now :idunno: . How about I still call it gold so I'll think it's cooler. :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess

My name is supposed to be Gold.. I dunno, what's it look like to you? 
Sure we can call it gold.. that works~!!


----------



## shesulsa

My post-promotional fatigue is overwhelming and I still need more than just a cigarette, but, with all due respect to the QOP - 

*CONGRATULATIONS SARAH ON MASTER BLACK BELT!!!*

*1,000 POSTS, BABY, YEAH!*​


----------



## Lisa

congrats sarah!!!

You Rock Baby!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 

pass the cigarette please... 
​


----------



## Sarah

aaww gee.....thanks for noticing ladies!


----------



## shesulsa

Yeah - all two of us - LOL.  I think the QOP wore everyone out... LOL


----------



## Sarah

Well if I only get two...at least I get you two!   

 





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yeah - all two of us - LOL. I think the QOP wore everyone out... LOL


----------



## Flatlander

Here I am!  Congrats Sarah!  You're multiposteriffic!


----------



## Vadim

Congrats Sarah and KenpoTess! :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jfarnsworth

congratulations to Sarah MT's newest Master!


----------



## jfarnsworth

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> My name is supposed to be Gold.. I dunno, what's it look like to you?
> Sure we can call it gold.. that works~!!



I don't know :idunno: . Gold looks cooler for Grandmaster than yellow. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Gold is shiney.. I like shiney things *g*


----------



## Chronuss

yes...they distract her very easily...


----------



## KenpoTess

*spies a shiney on you*

errrrrr.. "LEMMING"~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronuss

LEMMING!!!!!!!
:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: 




psst...digital cam tonight.


----------



## KenpoTess

I've been VIOLATED~!!!!

pssst.. tis charging to be ready


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I've been VIOLATED~!!!!


man...if everyone didn't know us so well, that'd be a very bad statement...:uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

bad.. but TRUE~!!! *getting rared up to 'give it back to ya two-fold tonight*


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> bad.. but TRUE~!!! *getting rared up to 'give it back to ya two-fold tonight*


_*ponders on the thought of getting rared up...:mst: ...almost falls out of chair*  _


----------



## KenpoTess

You best be leaving my chair outta this.. or or.. I shall and then some~!!


----------



## Chronuss

at times I think that chair just has in for you some days...:uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess

You are obsessed with my perch.........
weirdo


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

and we wonder how some of you get to be master black belts so quickly....  ...pokes tess and chronuss  :ultracool


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> and we wonder how some of you get to be master black belts so quickly....  ...pokes tess and chronuss :ultracool


I can see the little one wants in in the conversation..._*POKE*_


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

who do you think you are calling little????????????????/   :whip:


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> who do you think you are calling little????????????????/ :whip:


the person that I can hold back with one hand against her forehead and she wouldn't be able to reach me.  :wink1:


----------



## KenpoTess

*growling loudly now*

grumbling bout whatever just ate my post had better be bigger than me~!


----------



## KenpoTess

Now then.. what were we talking about..

*pokes Jani* cuz I can


----------



## Sarah

*Only 5 more posts Ralph*.._Waiting Patiently_


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> the person that I can hold back with one hand against her forehead and she wouldn't be able to reach me.  :wink1:




 :whip: gerrsss....i'm gonna stick tess on you...then again she's poking me cause she can....i'm gonna go  :wah: now


----------



## jfarnsworth

Whoa! Totally cool picture Tess


----------



## Sarah

only a few more Raisin!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh I'm a Grand Master.. Gee isn't that OLD or sumpin? ~!!!!




Would that be Grand Mistress ?  ** Ducks and covers, and runs for the hills **

Seriously though, Congrats Tess


----------



## KenpoTess

That shall be 'Your Highness' to you Rich  
*scampers after you with a stick*


----------



## Rich Parsons

I just checked the Members List and hit the Posts, so that it sorted by number of posts, and found out we have four (4) Grand Masters Active on this board. ** Arnisador being the inactive member **

The list is 

Kaith Rustaz
Rich Parsons
Seig
Kenpo Tess


Micheal Billings is the onlt member of the Steering council not there yet. I guess this makes him the only respectable member amongst us five


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> That shall be 'Your Highness' to you Rich
> *scampers after you with a stick*



Your Highness for Quenn of Pain. That is the appropriate form of address. Now if you were the Emporess of Pain then the proper form would be "Your Imperial Highness"


----------



## KenpoTess

Yes, Michael Billings is the *ONLY* Respectable member of the steering council ~!! *snickers..

Man.. I sooo have to get you Spell Check~!!!


----------



## 5 hand swords

Congrats .
 I gift you a small Poem in honor of occassion.

An expanse of Black.

Scattered through, Puffs of White.

With tendrils of Grey


----------



## 5 hand swords

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> My name is supposed to be Gold.. I dunno, what's it look like to you?
> Sure we can call it gold.. that works~!!


kind of a non-metalic or fall season leaves type gold to me


----------



## KenpoTess

5 hand swords said:
			
		

> kind of a non-metalic or fall season leaves type gold to me



Great poem~!! 

I like fall leaves type of gold *G* - though all my leaves are off the trees now..


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Yes, Michael Billings is the *ONLY* Respectable member of the steering council ~!! *snickers..
> 
> Man.. I sooo have to get you Spell Check~!!!



Tess, 

I have a new computer, and Still do not have the Office Suite loaded yet. I am waiting for the new Suite to show up otherwise I would install my old one. I try to run most things through Word for Spell Check. Having Dyslexia and teaching myself to type are two strikes against me. 

 :asian:


----------



## 5 hand swords

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Tess,
> 
> I have a new computer, and Still do not have the Office Suite loaded yet. I am waiting for the new Suite to show up otherwise I would install my old one. I try to run most things through Word for Spell Check. Having Dyslexia and teaching myself to type are two strikes against me.
> 
> :asian:


Same Same - but Try this utility to spell check your stuff if using internet explorer it works every forem I use but here LOL - here it gets stuck in the subject line only for checking.

http://www.iespell.com


----------



## 5 hand swords

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Great poem~!!
> 
> I like fall leaves type of gold *G* - though all my leaves are off the trees now..


Thanks - the original poem is blue not black in first line and is called sky.
can you guess the change to black and why?


----------



## Sarah

*To Raewyn (aka Raisin), my Dearest Friend and Martial Talks Newest Black Belt!!!!! (in one more post)*



 

 


YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY



 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm41442US 

 


http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm41442US 
*It may not be an IMA BB but its still an achievement worth celebrating!!*

*Im so glad you decided to join MT, thanks for all your insightful, helpful and humorous posts.and also thanks for being the best MA training buddy a girl could have! You always know when to give me a good kick in the pants when ever I start to doubt myself, and if it wasnt for you, I would'nt work my abs so hard at training, from all the laughing.......or get attacked by bottles in the supermarket!  

*

*you crack me up!  **thanks for everything!   

*


----------



## Raewyn

Right back at ya babe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Come on Raisin!  Post just once here and you've got it!!!!
*
YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, you did it before I got my post up!  Dial up so slooww.

 ATTA GIRL!


----------



## Sarah

hehe.......

WOOHOO, now I must do my happy dance!


----------



## shesulsa

It looks like we also missed shogun who recently became an MT Black Belt.

 Congratulations, shogun!


----------



## Sarah

*YAY YAY YAY for Shogun*

*Now I must do another happy dance* 

 



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> It looks like we also missed shogun who recently became an MT Black Belt.
> 
> Congratulations, shogun!


----------



## Vadim

Congrats Shogun & Raisin! I shall now rei to you. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Sarah

*YAY YAY YAY GEORGIA!!!!!!  *

*MASTER OF THE ARTS!!!*

*YOU SO **TOTALY **ROCK *
*WITH OUT A DOUBT   

 *

_*You are truly one of the greatest, most fantastic, helpful, funny,** randy**, (hehe) insightful members of MT!!*_

_*You get a couple of happy dances from me**:*_


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks, Sarah!  You're so sweet!


----------



## Lisa

Way to go Shesulsa!


----------



## Sarah

*TO RALPH (MACaver)....*

*MT Newest MASTER*

Thank god you finally posted, it was diving me crazy with anticipation!!

*Congratulations on your 1000 post!! *

Glad to have you posting on 'pictures that make you go hmmm' thread, it wasnt the same with out you there for a few days!

One more Happy dance for the night:


----------



## Raewyn

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey, you did it before I got my post up! Dial up so slooww.
> 
> ATTA GIRL!


 





Sorry about that, I had one of my quicker moments!!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Ralph, congratulations on Master!  I usually save this for the chicks, but I think a lot of you, so ... 

*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*


----------



## Sarah

hehehe...just consider yourself one of the girls MAC!!   





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ralph, congratulations on Master! I usually save this for the chicks, but I think a lot of you, so ...
> 
> *YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!*
> *artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## MA-Caver

Sarah said:
			
		

> hehehe...just consider yourself one of the girls MAC!!


Really??? Soo... umm, does this mean I get access to the LLR??  :uhyeah: 

Thanks one and all... 
And belated congrats to the others... (I don't keep up with this particular thread as much   )


----------



## chefs

***** this just goes to show your not just a hot H-Town Radio personality!  Rock on Raisin, you have control of the Radio, the Net, whats next?  TV3 Weather Girl????





			
				Raisin said:
			
		

> Right back at ya babe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5 hand swords

Wooo Hooo (HTML mark-up to look ultra cool)
huba huba huba
wow am I the next color belt yet I made a bot to post this 10,000 times
Does repetition build perfection or is it a no fault response?


----------



## ppko

congrats raisin.


----------



## jfarnsworth

MACaver said:
			
		

> Really??? Soo... umm, does this mean I get access to the LLR??


At least put on a towel when you're in the locker room will 'ya.
artyon: 

congratulations


----------



## jfarnsworth

Raisin said:
			
		

> Right back at ya babe!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Raisin for a fine series of posts to get you to the Next level of MT. Only to know that black is just a beginning.


----------



## jfarnsworth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey, you did it before I got my post up!


 Congratulations as master of the arts is no small task,,, keep up the good work as I enjoy reading your posts.
artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> It looks like we also missed shogun who recently became an MT Black Belt.
> 
> Congratulations, shogun!



I'll second a congratulations to Shogun!






Dang, I didn't realize that I missed so much yesterday.


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Shogun and MACaver!  

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Lisa

MACaver said:
			
		

> Really??? Soo... umm, does this mean I get access to the LLR??  :uhyeah:


 umm....well... let me think..... 


 no.


----------



## KenpoTess

Congrats all~! Great postings~! Now how about starting some More great threads and we can keep watching those belts change 


MACaver.. I shall reiterate what Lisa iterated.. Unh-unh..No.. Nope.. not gonna happen.. *grins all cheshire-cat-like*


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Congrats all~! Great postings~! Now how about starting some More great threads and we can keep watching those belts change
> 
> 
> MACaver.. I shall reiterate what Lisa iterated.. Unh-unh..No.. Nope.. not gonna happen.. *grins all cheshire-cat-like*



One little "Y" Chromosome, causes such a Big Problem 


Seriously - Congratulations to one and all.


----------



## Rich Parsons

chefs said:
			
		

> ***** this just goes to show your not just a hot H-Town Radio personality!  Rock on Raisin, you have control of the Radio, the Net, whats next?  TV3 Weather Girl????



I think TV and then the Big Screen would be the next area for her to attack.  

It wil be Hot today in Hamilton :angry:  

Or  You might see some Rain down in Wanaka :wah:  

And it will be Cloudy in  Queenstown  %think%


----------



## KenpoTess

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> One little "Y" Chromosome, causes such a Big Problem
> 
> 
> Seriously - Congratulations to one and all.



Yep, you guys just 'Had' to be different 

*still chasing you with a stick for trying to join the LLR *


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Yep, you guys just 'Had' to be different
> 
> *still chasing you with a stick for trying to join the LLR *



Umm I clicked the wrong group.

Umm I thought it was for the woman's forum not the LLR.

Umm I just clicked all the groups and asked for permission, not reading what I was replying for.

OK, Dang it, what is the rule of thumb? You can beat your "Opponent" with a Stick no bigger than your thumb. Is that you Thumb Tess or mine ?

And yes We just had to be different.


----------



## KenpoTess

How bout Seig's thumb?  *snickers*


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> How bout Seig's thumb?  *snickers*


 That is my concern, as his and mine are about the same size.


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Congrats to SheSulsa, Raisin, MACaver, Shogun (and anyone else I might have missed)!!* artyon: 

Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> That is my concern, as his and mine are about the same size.



His is broader than mine.. but mines longer


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Umm I clicked the wrong group.
> 
> Umm I thought it was for the woman's forum not the LLR.
> 
> Umm I just clicked all the groups and asked for permission, not reading what I was replying for.
> 
> OK, Dang it, what is the rule of thumb? You can beat your "Opponent" with a Stick no bigger than your thumb. Is that you Thumb Tess or mine ?
> 
> And yes We just had to be different.


rule of thumb - a husband was allowed to beat his wife with a rod or stick, provided the stick was no thicker than his thumb.

Around the time of King Henry the VIII, but I could be way off there.

[/geeking]


----------



## Rich Parsons

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> rule of thumb - a husband was allowed to beat his wife with a rod or stick, provided the stick was no thicker than his thumb.
> 
> Around the time of King Henry the VIII, but I could be way off there.
> 
> [/geeking]



Fiesty, I believe in equal opportunity beatings. Hence my choice to mangle the quote with Opponent, and to hope it was Tess's thumb and not mine 

Thank you though for the actual quote
 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

hmmm as big around eh.. well bah.. my thumb isn't very diameterly *adding that wordage to the dictionary* big


----------



## Adept

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> rule of thumb - a husband was allowed to beat his wife with a rod or stick, provided the stick was no thicker than his thumb.
> 
> Around the time of King Henry the VIII, but I could be way off there.
> 
> [/geeking]


 I've heard several defintions for the rule of thumb. The one I like the most is that the correct distance between the string of an english longbow and the body of the bow is the measure of a clenched fist with an outstretched thumb. Considering the volume of people armed with a longbow around the time of the 100 years war, it seems more than plausible for it to stick around. Much like the phrase 'worth their salt' has stuck around.


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, everybody - CeiCei is pretty close to Master of the Arts.  Let's seed some topics so she can get up there!


----------



## Sarah

YAY CC, not long to go now!





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey, everybody - CeiCei is pretty close to Master of the Arts. Let's seed some topics so she can get up there!


----------



## Sarah

*CONGRATULATIONS TO CEICEI!!*​*1500 POSTS!*​


----------



## Ceicei

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey, everybody - CeiCei is pretty close to Master of the Arts. Let's seed some topics so she can get up there!


 Ahhh, gosh, Shesulsa!  You didn't need to seed 'em!  Thanks for the warm fuzzies with your thought!



			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> *CONGRATULATIONS TO CEICEI!!*​ *1500 POSTS!*​


* 
* Thanks Sarah, and everybody else who caught the actual 1500th post in the Premium Club....  I hadn't been counting my posts :idunno:.

 - Ceicei​


----------



## bignick

way to go everybody...

man, i've really been slacking off on the posting


----------



## Sarah

Yes you have.....need to get you to Master of the Arts now!!



			
				bignick said:
			
		

> way to go everybody...
> 
> 
> man, i've really been slacking off on the posting


----------



## TigerWoman

Yeah, Bignick, you would think you were studying or something.  TW


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congratulations CeiCei.


----------



## Lisa

Way to go Ceicei!  Congrats!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Enson

way to go ceicei!


----------



## shesulsa

CeiCei - here it comes - you can feel it coming on - here it is ....

*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*


----------



## bignick

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bignick, you would think you were studying or something. TW


You have no idea..

I test for my tae kwon do black belt in 12 days (Dec. 11)
I have a sneaking suspicion I have a brown belt test in jujutsu coming up
I have a 20+ page feasibility study due on Dec. 8
I have a huge programming project due within about a week and a half
Ditto the last one for a huge networking project....


Then...I get to have finals week...

Then...I get to pass out for three weeks...

and start it all over again...


----------



## shesulsa

Nick, you are gonna totally rock.  Breathe - remember to breathe!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

bignick said:
			
		

> You have no idea..
> 
> I test for my tae kwon do black belt in 12 days (Dec. 11)
> I have a sneaking suspicion I have a brown belt test in jujutsu coming up
> I have a 20+ page feasibility study due on Dec. 8
> I have a huge programming project due within about a week and a half
> Ditto the last one for a huge networking project....
> 
> 
> Then...I get to have finals week...
> 
> Then...I get to pass out for three weeks...
> 
> and start it all over again...




hehe...you sound like me nick....i haven't been able to sleep much this week cause everytime i lay down i go this is due here and this is due here and some dummy at work fired 2 people so we're short handed again and i have a 20 pg paper due tomorrow and i'm on page 3...and i just said all that in one breathe  :uhyeah:   don't stress too much...i'm going to the gym today to relieve some of this tension before i strangle someone    just do your best...good luck on your test and finals...mine are next week yippy


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congratulations to Tigerwoman for becoming a new senior master BB.  :uhyeah:


----------



## bignick

Congrats TW!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Still...no lollypop. TW


----------



## someguy

Congrats


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations, TW.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Still...no lollypop. TW


Only for you my friend!


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations to MJS, new Senior Master on MT!


----------



## Lisa

Congrats TW!


----------



## MA-Caver

Congrats to TW and MJS :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

Thanks MJ for the lollypops, they are exactly what I pictured. And thanks to everyone else.

Congrats to MJS--we are a talkative bunch!!!   TW


----------



## Lisa

Oh, me bad... congrats MJS... sorry I missed you earlier


----------



## kenpo tiger

congrats you two!


----------



## Lisa

ROCK ON SHESULSA!!!!

 2000 POSTS!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Congrats shesulsa on new senior masta!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

TW, MJS, and shesulsa - WHOOT!  Way to go!

I'm looking forward to reading the *next* 2000!


----------



## Sarah

OH NO....I've missed so much.....

I will do a happy dance for you all:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> TW, MJS, and shesulsa - WHOOT!  Way to go!
> I'm looking forward to reading the *next* 2000!


*Ditto!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon:
*P.S.--Love the happy dance, Sarah!*


----------



## Sarah

​*YAY YAY YAY*​​*NALIA YOU MADE IT 1000 POSTS*​​​​​*Lets all join together in a happy dance for Lisa*​

 

​


----------



## Ping898

*YAY FOR NALIA!!!!!*​artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

WOW!! Looks like I'm a little late to this thread!  

Just wanted to say Thanks and Congrats to those that I have missed!!


artyon: 

Mike


----------



## MA-Caver

Belated congrats! 

artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats Nalia, you get a lollypop,,,but only MJ has them.   TW


----------



## bignick

Hey, congrats everyone....man..i'm slowing down...


----------



## Fight with attitude

Sarah said:
			
		

> ​
> 
> *YAY YAY YAY*​​*NALIA YOU MADE IT 1000 POSTS*​​​​​*Lets all join together in a happy dance for Lisa*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm not dancing because I know your'll make fun of me. (even though my dancing rules)

YAY for Lisa


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Congrats, Lisa--Keep up the good posting!*
artyon:  :supcool:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

GIN GIN and NALIA, you both so TOTALLY ROCK!!


----------



## Lisa

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Congrats Nalia, you get a lollypop,,,but only MJ has them.   TW


  :tantrum::tantrum:  I WANT MY LOLLIPOP!  I WANT MY LOLLIPOP! :tantrum::tantrum:


MJ... PLEASE! 

 Oh, and congrats Gin-Gin, you rock sweetie.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Thanks everyone.  I wasn't going to say anything because to be honest, I'm not really comfortable with MT Rank.  Don't get me wrong, it's fun & it's an incentive to post more; I guess it's just one of my "hang ups"* that I don't want to portray myself as a Black Belt when I'm actually not one.  Nonetheless, I love MT:inlove: & all of the good people here & will always be supportive of things that get people talking, thinking & exchanging ideas in a good environment.   

*Yay, MT!!* artyon:  :supcool:  artyon:    :ultracool  %-}

[*Geez, how *old* am I, using 60's lingo? :lol:]


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Congrats Lisa and GinGin on your multitudes of posts.  Keep on postin' ladies!!!!  Be well!  artyon: 


Donna


----------



## Feisty Mouse

HUZZAH, Nalia and Gin-Gin!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> HUZZAH, Nalia and Gin-Gin!!!


Thanks KenpoMama & Feisty! (Huzzah--I love it!! :lol: )


----------



## OUMoose

HA HA!!!!

*closes his eyes and feels the MT energies begin to flow through him*

Wait... Think that was the coney dog I had for lunch...

*runs for the restroom*


----------



## Gin-Gin

OUMoose said:
			
		

> HA HA!!!!*closes his eyes and feels the MT energies begin to flow through him* Wait... Think that was the coney dog I had for lunch...
> *runs for the restroom*


:rofl:


----------



## Raewyn

That was funny.................. congrats OUMoose, good to see ya made it.


----------



## Sarah

*YAY OUMOOSE CONGRATES ON YOUR BLACK BELT*​​​*YOU LOOK GOOOOOOOD IN BLACK*​​​*HAPPY DANCE*​​

 

​


----------



## Raewyn

Mmmmmmmmmm I bet he would!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Congrats OUMoose on your Black Belt.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Huzzah to OUMoose!


----------



## shesulsa

Congrats moose.

You look good in black!


----------



## kenpo tiger

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  I wasn't going to say anything because to be honest, I'm not really comfortable with MT Rank. Don't get me wrong, it's fun & it's an incentive to post more; I guess it's just one of my "hang ups"* that I don't want to portray myself as a Black Belt when I'm actually not one. Nonetheless, I love MT:inlove: & all of the good people here & will always be supportive of things that get people talking, thinking & exchanging ideas in a good environment.
> 
> *Yay, MT!!* artyon: :supcool: artyon:  :ultracool %-}
> 
> [*Geez, how *old* am I, using 60's lingo? :lol:]


How old are we ALL that everyone understands it???

Congrats to all!  I have to remember to look in on this thread more often.


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats Gin-Gin, hey you earned it, its MT blackbelt rank- you are now a supreme yacketyyak!  Congrats to OuMoose too.  You all get a lollypop too, where's MJ???  She's got the bag. TW


----------



## Sarah

*Congrates to 7starmantis *​*2500 post's*​​​​*Happy Dance For You Adam*​​

 

​


----------



## Sarah

*Congratulations on making it to 1500 MACaver...*​

​ 
* 

*


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations to Ralph and Adam!!


----------



## Flatlander

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Congrats Gin-Gin, hey you earned it, its MT blackbelt rank- you are now a supreme yacketyyak! Congrats to OuMoose too.


Indeed.  Congratulations.  I present to you the honourable stools of posterior restfulness.  Put those bums down and give yourselves a hand.





			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> You all get a lollypop too, where's MJ??? She's got the bag. TW


That's where they are?  MJ, where's my lolly? :mst:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Thanks, Everybody!  

Yay, Ralph & Adam! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Yay! for Ralph and Adam... Keep on Yackin'

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

YAY e'tu for Adam and Ralph!  Getting up there!  MJ's not letting loose of the bag. ;D  TW


----------



## Makalakumu

Totally shameless post... artyon:


----------



## Makalakumu

And now introducing... :jedi1:

"Master of the Arts" 

upnorthkyosa

ps - me thinks I just attained great rank in the not-so-secret or humble art of MT Bullshido!   :flame: 

pss - seriously, I am happy to be a member of this community.  :asian:


----------



## Lisa

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Totally shameless post... artyon:


 congrats
upnorthkyosa
1500
whoohoo!!!!
​


----------



## TigerWoman

Congrats UpNorth!  Glad to see your 'puter didn't freeze up in that last bad spell.  TW


----------



## bignick

Way to go!

  I need to get typing...I remember a point where I had almost caught TW ...and now she's got like a thousand posts on me...


  not that I've been keeping score....:uhohh:


----------



## TigerWoman

Well Bignick, you do have a reason...maybe you've been typing other stuff...  Besides I've slowed down too.....I think. For awhile there my 'puter was going real slow!!  hehe just hadn't rebooted in a long time. Haven't been on as much...so you may catch up yet!  TW


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations, Kyo Sa Nim!


----------



## Lisa

congrats
Phoenix44
on reaching
Blackbelt
whoohoo!!!!​


----------



## Seig

As this is my 6000th post, I am on strike. I am done posting, fini. I have nothing left to say.









At least until tomorrow or unless a problem comes up.


----------



## shesulsa

What she sed...



			
				Nalia said:
			
		

> congrats
> Phoenix44
> on reaching
> Blackbelt
> whoohoo!!!!​


----------



## Lisa

Seig said:
			
		

> As this is my 6000th post, I am on strike. I am done posting, fini. I have nothing left to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least until tomorrow or unless a problem comes up.


 Congrats Seig!  WhooHoo!


----------



## KenpoTess

Seig having Nothing more to say?   uh huh


----------



## MJS

Congrats on hitting the 6,000 mark Seig!!!   artyon: 

Tess is not far behind with 29 to go!!!! artyon: 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess

see I knew he talked more than me :roflmao:


----------



## shesulsa

Crap, I missed that in my early morning haze, Seig.  6000!  Wow!  We can all only aspire ...

 ... to be a "Hit Man."


----------



## shesulsa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> see I knew he talked more than me :roflmao:


 Yeah, but you'll catch up soon - just add to that little list. :rtfm::boing1::lol:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Congratulations, Phoenix 44 & Seig!!!*
artyon:  :supcool:


----------



## KenpoTess

Ohhh I endeavor to catch up indeed Georgia heheee.. Just watch me


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ohhh I endeavor to catch up indeed Georgia heheee.. Just watch me


 Oh really Tess?  Ya think maybe the same thing will happen as it did last time... remember where we kept egging you on to answer our useless posts on this thread and brought you over the top?


----------



## KenpoTess

*looking soo very innocently around*   @ Lisa.. ohhh ya never know til ya try *giggles*


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *looking soo very innocently around*   @ Lisa.. ohhh ya never know til ya try *giggles*


 *looking very innocent too...

 psst... Tess... what ya making for dinner tonight?


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickering .. ohhh let's see..a big pot of homemade Spaghetti & Meatballs..  cuz it's gotten brrrr here again.. was 67 tuesday and  only 32 as of right now.. baah.. 

what are you making Lisa


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *snickering .. ohhh let's see..a big pot of homemade Spaghetti & Meatballs.. cuz it's gotten brrrr here again.. was 67 tuesday and only 32 as of right now.. baah..
> 
> what are you making Lisa


 Well... I am going to make Honey/Garlic chicken breast with brown rice and I am not sure but I think I will makes some green beans too! YUM!

 Caesar salad sounds good too!


----------



## KenpoTess

Mmmmmmms.. sounds yummy~!  I grilled NY strip steaks last night with a shrimp and scallop scampi.. now that was good eats~!!


----------



## Lisa

Cool. 

 So these are not blatant useless posts now are they.  We are giving ideas to everyone as to what to make for dinner.  In a way... we are helping to feed the world


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee.. you got that right.. 'sides.. nobody is talking anywhere else today.. are they all actually doing work?


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> heheee.. you got that right.. 'sides.. nobody is talking anywhere else today.. are they all actually doing work?


 I doubt it .  It has been kinda slow today


----------



## shesulsa

Crab legs anyone?


----------



## KenpoTess

Come on people.. quit reading and start talking~!!  

Ohh crab legs.. ya know we always have crab legs after Mr. C's seminars.. but wish they had Alaskan King legs.. now those  are my favorites.. not those chinese restaurant pseudo crab legs~ What's up with that~!!


----------



## shesulsa

C'mon Tess, post some more, post some more!


----------



## KenpoTess

hehee.. I'm trying.. I'm flitting between areas Georgia.. pssst.. you're needed in the Mod Lounge.. !~!


----------



## Lisa

RAH RAH RAH,

 GO TESS GO!

 Queen of Pain RULES!


----------



## shesulsa

It's so quiet around here.  What gives?

 I had a King Crab leg once - in Hawai'i some seven years ago.  Want more!


----------



## KenpoTess

ohhh 10 more.. 9 after I hit reply eh~!   

Then I gotta get the spaghetti sauce started~!!


----------



## KenpoTess

Yeah.. what gives.. it's Friday.. that's no excuse..
Oh drawn butter.. lemon.. and a big bib.. *salivating over the thought*


----------



## shesulsa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I'm flitting between areas Georgia.. pssst.. you're needed in the Mod Lounge.. !~!


 Huh?  Where?  Uh-oh.  What'd I do now? *feels like I've been called to the Principal's office*


----------



## KenpoTess

*stern look* heheee.. nah.. just some uprising in one of your areas.. check the tickets


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *stern look* heheee.. nah.. just some uprising in one of your areas.. check the tickets


 An uprising.. Here in the land of MartialTalk! PSHHAW! I say, never could happen here


----------



## Lisa

4 More Tess! 

  Hurry!


----------



## KenpoTess

Uprising.. *twitches* We'll knock em around a bit.. show em who's boss ya know.. uh huh hahahaa..

ohh one more after this~!


----------



## Lisa

Make the last one Cheap and Shameless... those are always the best


----------



## KenpoTess

oh tis a conspiracy~! I went to post and Opera Crashed hahaaaaa
Daadaaaaaaaaaaa~!!  I did it.. thank you very much ladies.. *giggles*


----------



## Lisa

CONGRATS
 QUEEN OF PAIN

6000 POSTS!
 WHOOHOO!

 *Thank God!  I am exhausted *​


----------



## shesulsa

*rolls eyes*  My Queen, would you watch my crab legs for me?  Actually, you can have them if... well, nevermind.  Just take'em.


----------



## shesulsa

YAY!  (darn dial up so sloooow)
 *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR QUEEN OF PAIN!!!*​


----------



## KenpoTess

Wooooohoooooo~!! Thank you ladies.. I couldn't of done it without you~!!

*Scampers off with a happy crableg smile*  gotta get the sauce started.. BBL~!!!  

I left ya a message Georgia in the Ticket booth *G*  Have fun~!!

*poofs*


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Congratulations to Seig & Tess *  - does that make you both Great Grandmasters now? :lol: (Just kidding, that debate is STILL raging on.....:rofl: )

Hope you both have a great day & have a big plate of spaghetti for me!


----------



## shesulsa

_Here's to MT's famous, notorious, and highest-ranking couple, 
_
*Tess & Seig*​ 
*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!!
* *artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​ 
 Had to do that- it's my job.


----------



## Dronak

Wow, long thread.  Well, congrats to everyone who's reached some posting milestone.  I'm not going through 40+ pages to find them all.  I just thought I'd toss in a comment that if I'm starting to approack the first black belt level now; it is 500 posts, right?  It's taken a while because I have these periods when I'm here, then not here, then back again, etc.  Maybe if I stick around long enough this time, I'll get it.


----------



## Lisa

Dronak said:
			
		

> Wow, long thread. Well, congrats to everyone who's reached some posting milestone. I'm not going through 40+ pages to find them all. I just thought I'd toss in a comment that if I'm starting to approack the first black belt level now; it is 500 posts, right? It's taken a while because I have these periods when I'm here, then not here, then back again, etc. Maybe if I stick around long enough this time, I'll get it.


 Yup, 500 will do it Dronak.  Maybe make your 500th post a cheap and shameless one on this thread, just in case we miss it


----------



## bignick

wow...6000 each...

Nice...


----------



## Seig

You have to remember, Tess and I have been here years. We have been here through some of MTs darkest days. There were times when MT almost went away and we stood by Bob and helped him bring it back from the brink. We're not alone, there are many others. I do have to say that Tess has been a driving force in getting the female community here on Martial Talk to where it is today. She has much to be proud of.


----------



## MJS

Congrats on hitting the 6,000 mark Tess!!!! artyon:  artyon: 

Mike


----------



## bignick

Seig said:
			
		

> You have to remember, Tess and I have been here years. We have been here through some of MTs darkest days. There were times when MT almost went away and we stood by Bob and helped him bring it back from the brink.


 And we're thankful for it...


----------



## bignick

anywhooooo.....



cheap and shameless.....


----------



## dubljay

One post here to make a new MT rank isnt cheap and shameless.  Now if I were to post say 300 posts here to make MT black belt... THAT would be cheap and shameless.


----------



## bignick

dubljay said:
			
		

> One post here to make a new MT rank isnt cheap and shameless.  Now if I were to post say 300 posts here to make MT black belt... THAT would be cheap and shameless.



sounds like your plotting something


----------



## Rich Parsons

bignick said:
			
		

> anywhooooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> cheap and shameless.....



Nick, 

Search in the B&G from a therad with "Cheap and Shameless" in the title.

It will be just that


----------



## dubljay

bignick said:
			
		

> sounds like your plotting something


 
 now that you mention it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 2 and counting


----------



## Lisa

CONGRATS
 BIGNICK
 1500!!
 WHOOHOO!!
​


----------



## Gin-Gin

Seig said:
			
		

> You have to remember, Tess and I have been here years. We have been here through some of MTs darkest days. There were times when MT almost went away and we stood by Bob and helped him bring it back from the brink. We're not alone, there are many others. I do have to say that Tess has been a driving force in getting the female community here on Martial Talk to where it is today. She has much to be proud of.


All kidding aside, as BigNick said, we *are* thankful for it.  And IMHO, BOTH of you have much to be proud of.

Gracias,
Gin-Gin 

:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Congrats to Big Nick on 1500 posts!!  WooHoo!! artyon:  :supcool:  :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Big count for a big man!  WOO HOO NICK!!!artyon:


----------



## Ping898

WTG Big Nick!  Congratz on 1500!!  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Let's all congratulate _*Sil Lum TigerLady*_ for reaching Post 500!!!
 artyon:artyon:
_Wooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!_
artyon:artyon:​ 
*YOU SO TOTALLY ROOOOOOOOOOOOCK!!!!!*


----------



## Ping898

artyon: ​*WAHOO!!!  Nice Job Sil Lum TigerLady** !!!*​artyon: ​


----------



## Feisty Mouse

YAY Sil lum!!!!!


artyon: artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Yay Pam, I knew you had it in you...easier to get BB on MT than in real life, for sure!  But I'm glad you are here to share with us. TW


----------



## Dronak

Since I'm only 1 post away at this point, I'll go ahead and take the easy way to 500 and the first black belt rank -- posting here.    It took a while because I kind of come and go around here, but I finally made it.  Yay for me!


----------



## Lisa

CONGRATS DRONAK!  WHOOHOO!  

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Wow. Don't know how I missed this thread first time around but thanks everyone!  

It just about took me as long to reach MT bb as it does some systems! (from questionable schools) LOL! 

And Congrats to Dronak too!

artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*CONGRATULATIONS TO NALIA ON MAKING*
*MASTER OF THE ARTS!!*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:
_*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!!*_​


----------



## Sarah

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _*CONGRATULATIONS TO NALIA ON MAKING*_
> 
> _*MASTER OF THE ARTS!!*_
> artyon:artyon:artyon:
> _*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!!*_
> ​


----------



## Gin-Gin

Congrats to Sil Lum TigerLady, Dronak, & Nalia!!!
artyon:  %-}  artyon:


----------



## BrandiJo

sweet congrats


----------



## KenpoTess

*Surreptitious giggle* heheeee.. Love you too Lisa~!!! 
Looking around furitively for that Tom fella..  *lock the doors~!!!


----------



## Lisa

hehehehe... now where is that Shesulsa girl, lol!  only 65 posts my queen.  So, umm... whats for supper? LOL!

I say we move this thread to the LLR, that will keep that Tom fellow out of here!


----------



## KenpoTess

ohh heheee.. that would be just nasty wouldn't it.. Oh MJ~!!!  *snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess

Georgia~!!!  Where you be 

M'on before that Tom guy finds us~!


----------



## Lisa

Go QOP GO!  Only 48 more and you have it.  Can't let Rich have all the glory!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

*giggles.. Yeah.. I was way ahead of Mr. Parson's and then suddenly he got all chatty~!!!

*the goober*


----------



## kid

Cheap and shameless?  Some of my friends call me Shaemis.  



kid


----------



## kid

Will my post go up in here cause it doesn't in cheap shameless thread of Rich parsons.





kid


----------



## kid

sure does.  Well sorry to interupt you ladies, carry on. 



kid


----------



## shesulsa

Well, here I am, Ladies!!  I see Lisa's on but not the Great QOP!!  Ma'am, you only have 29 to go!  What's that? about three trouble tickets away? ROFL!!!

 Post, Tess, Post!  Post, Tess, Post!!


----------



## Lisa

Come on Tess, only 14 more!  Keep them coming!


----------



## KenpoTess

hehee I'm soooo trying to be 'legit' with my post count Lisa~!! *bites tongue*


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:
			
		

> about three trouble tickets away?



That's what made me the man I am today! Drop out "Thread moved" posts and I'd be a white belt.


----------



## kid

What do you mean legit?  Do post have to have more reason than just to chat or say something?  I don't understand, do they have to be a certain length?  Or do they need some actuall content?  I have never been on a message board before now.



kid


----------



## shesulsa

kid said:
			
		

> What do you mean legit? Do post have to have more reason than just to chat or say something? I don't understand, do they have to be a certain length? Or do they need some actuall content? I have never been on a message board before now.


 Some folks, in order to get those last few posts will post on nonsense or will type one word per post - like if they need seven more posts, each post will be one word of the sentence, "Just seven more words for black belt."  Seven posts - black belt.  Tess is just trying to avoid that on principle.

 No worries, Kid.


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Some folks, in order to get those last few posts will post on nonsense or will type one word per post - like if they need seven more posts, each post will be one word of the sentence, "Just seven more words for black belt."  Seven posts - black belt.  Tess is just trying to avoid that on principle.
> 
> No worries, Kid.




I say we clean house again and move some stuff into the B&G and watch the posts counts go down. :eg: this way people can do it all over again. This by the way is how I got past 3000, four separate times :~) :lol:

PS: This thread would be one I would move


----------



## jfarnsworth

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I say we clean house again and move some stuff into the B&G and watch the posts counts go down. :eg: this way people can do it all over again. This by the way is how I got past 3000, four separate times


Yeah man. I was at 5000 posts twice already.


----------



## rutherford

Well, it only took me a year.

Thank you, Martial Talk.  My first black belt.  I'm actually proud, because this is definitely a good place.  :asian:


----------



## Lisa

Congrats rutherford and I agree, definitely a good place.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

rutherford said:
			
		

> Well, it only took me a year.
> 
> Thank you, Martial Talk. My first black belt. I'm actually proud, because this is definitely a good place. :asian:


 
Congratulations! Took me about a year as well.


----------



## bluemtn

I finally got my black belt here!  It took me almost 2 years.  Hey!  I'm not even a black belt in real life.


----------



## hong kong fooey

well congrations TKDGIRL. Im really happy for you I am on my way to becoming a MT Blackbelt i know I can do it.


----------



## Carol

KACEY is a Black Belt!!!

She's a black belt many times over in real life but is officially an MT black belt now!!!!

YAYYYY Kacey!!!! 

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Go Kacey Go Kacey Whoot!


----------



## Lisa

Whoot Kacey!  Congrats! 

artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Kacey!  You look good in black - twice!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Yay Kacey!


----------



## Kacey

Thanks!  Just wait until graduate school gets out for the summer, and I don't have any homework.... hehehehehehehe  :321: :EG:


----------

